# TTS seat problem



## Mclaren722

Has anyone else had this happen to their sports seats? Looks like the top clip has snapped somehow.

Terrible considering I never jump up and down on the seat or force it around it anyway, shouldn't be snapping randomly.


----------



## tommyknocker

Yep, had this issue at around 7000km, pax seat used few times. Item replaced by dealer in 30 min, they told me problem came from assembly line, top blocking pin was misplaced and got broken. It sucks anyway!

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## moro anis

%Regardless, it's the beauty of having a warranty


----------



## ljmc

I have the same issue with my Super Sport seats (TT not TTS). I've got it booked in this week to repair under warranty, supposedly a known issue - the technician I spoke to has already fixed a few!


----------



## johnny_hungus

I had this after an attempted seat from squeak repair.

Waited about 6 weeks for the replacement part on back order and now the seat is squeaking badly again

Fourth time lucky I hope!


----------



## noname

just today! s..t!
luckily (sarcasm) it's a well known defect...but the worst part is that it can happens again and again...


----------



## johnny_hungus

ManuTT said:


> just today! s..t!
> luckily (sarcasm) it's a well known defect...but the worst part is that it can happens again and again...


Yep, i don't think this one will be fixed quickly


----------



## noname

I think it won't at all! it's a tiny plastic hook and even if you are delicate, that part has continuos stress from the leather part..


----------



## BHL

Mclaren722 said:


> Has anyone else had this happen to their sports seats? Looks like the top clip has snapped somehow.
> 
> Terrible considering I never jump up and down on the seat or force it around it anyway, shouldn't be snapping randomly.


its quite a common problem on the Sports Seat!


----------



## noname

I have 5 years warranty so, it's their problem if have to see me often!


----------



## ZephyR2

BHL said:


> Mclaren722 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone else had this happen to their sports seats? Looks like the top clip has snapped somehow.
> 
> Terrible considering I never jump up and down on the seat or force it around it anyway, shouldn't be snapping randomly.
> 
> 
> 
> its quite a common problem on the Sports Seat!
Click to expand...

Is this a problem specific to the coupe because of the leather strap you pull to tilt the seat forwards or could it apply to the roadster too?


----------



## noname

It's a seat problem, roadster and coupe have the same seat and same stress.
The mechanism to move the seat is internal so doesn't affect the plastic part damage


----------



## Mclaren722

Thanks for the replies. I thought it would be a common problem given the clip that seems to have snapped and the stress it is under most of the time.

First claim under warranty commences!


----------



## jryoung

yep , mine too, 2500 miles, Guildford Audi not seen this before apparently


----------



## Dano28

Spotted it's the same on my drivers seat this morning after stumbling across this thread... Going back into dealer on 23rd for booming/loud/annoying etc etc suspension they told me they had fixed but obviously sent out a deaf technician on the proving test ride, seat squeak that's reappeared and now this bit of seat trim that's broken.

Add passenger seat to that too [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Mclaren722

Dano28 said:


> Spotted it's the same on my drivers seat this morning after stumbling across this thread... Going back into dealer on 23rd for booming/loud/annoying etc etc suspension they told me they had fixed but obviously sent out a deaf technician on the proving test ride, seat squeak that's reappeared and now this bit of seat trim that's broken.
> 
> Add passenger seat to that too [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Hope they sort all of the above out! Still waiting for them to reply to my email. Will give them till the weekend then I will stroll into the dealer to show them personally


----------



## sta0880

I'm picking my TTs soon, model year 16.

Dealer just told me during PDI inspection they found the same problem in driver seat...

Seemed every new TTs arriving has same problem, but Audi Germany refuse to deal with it... :evil:










I'll take the car first and let them repair when the new part arrives...


----------



## noname

why Audi doesn't want repair it?!


----------



## Dano28

Just picked mine up from dealers back in to sort out "boomy" rear suspension they told me they had fixed on an earlier visit, seat trim is on back order 10-14 days apparently so am book back in for two weeks time to have them replaced.

Surely they must be working on a new part or something ridiculous it could keep happening.


----------



## dizlet

Yep I just noticed mine this morning. It's weird because after only 1500 miles I wouldn't expect this to happen. Must be a design fault. I'll pop into the dealers today and show them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sta0880

ManuTT said:


> why Audi doesn't want repair it?!


Because all the incoming cars have problems, PDI reported to Audi and Audi did not warrant the repair.

My car was delayed at PDI for two weeks and finally Audi say they will repair this.

Not surprising because Audi was famous of not approving warranty claim here in my country... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## noname

They didn't want to do it also in my city, but because they claim I broke it!


----------



## 21tesla

This is thread I started on another forum:

http://www.audiworld.com/forums/tt-mk3- ... t-2904437/

I noticed the problem around 1000 km on my 2016 TT (you can get nearly all the Sport, S-line stuff on the TTS as on option on the TT in Canada).


----------



## N16k

Does any one have a problem with the bottom part of the seat moving about under acceleration and braking? 
Ive already got it booked into the garage to have it looked at, just wondered if anyone else has the same problem..


----------



## noname

checking the part numbers, Audi made a different plastic part from MY2015 to MY2016 but as far as it seems, also newer car have the same problem yet!


----------



## johnny_hungus

Mine goes in for the third or fourth attempt at sorting the creaky seat, I can't remember how many times now. Last go at it and the broke the side trim. It took nearly 2 months to arrive on back order, not sure what that was about.

My dealer has told me that this is a very common fault and Audi don't have a fix for it. As has already been mentioned on this forum, it is a cheap framework inside the seat and there lies the problem.

I have some unacceptable gaps in the seat too and I can image these getting worse the more they have to pull it apart.

Audi will have to do something in the end.


----------



## ddemetriou

Hello, my 14 month old TTS has a different issue but wondered if anyone had also encountered it? The drivers seat has cracks at the point the plastic meets the leather.


















I had the dealer take a look today and they apparently they sent to Audi Warranty and they rejected it saying the only way that could of happened is excessive force on the seat. I have very low millage and really careful/not a big guy. Got the phone number of Audi to complain but seeing if anyone had the same issue to try and help build a case.

Thanks.


----------



## can_quattro

This is an issue I have not seen before.
Don't take no for an answer.
This plastic trim piece is a design defect and they need to replace them :!:


----------



## zalizoe

It happened to my tts too. 
I'm waiting for them to fix it.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## SeacourtMike

ddemetriou said:


> Hello, my 14 month old TTS has a different issue but wondered if anyone had also encountered it? The drivers seat has cracks at the point the plastic meets the leather.
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> 
> I had the dealer take a look today and they apparently they sent to Audi Warranty and they rejected it saying the only way that could of happened is excessive force on the seat. I have very low millage and really careful/not a big guy. Got the phone number of Audi to complain but seeing if anyone had the same issue to try and help build a case.
> 
> Thanks.


I've had this problem on my TT Roadster, on both the outside and inside edge of the seats and on both of them!

My dealer replaced all side panels on all seats and did this under the warranty.. As I would expect.

SeacourtMike


----------



## ZephyR2

I wonder if they'd let you pay the extra and upgrade to one of the fine laquer panels that you can spec under Interior elements. You'd have to be doing them all though.


----------



## aw159130

If it is a TTS then it should already have one of the fine laquer panels you refer to (anthracite). It is part of the spec. Buggered if I know what the difference is though.


----------



## sta0880

The back of my driver seat is falling off completely from both side.. Note this is a one-week old car.

Dealer has not yet located the replacement parts, really crazy for Audi not to solve this problem by now


----------



## sherry13

johnny_hungus said:


> Mine goes in for the third or fourth attempt at sorting the creaky seat, I can't remember how many times now. Last go at it and the broke the side trim. It took nearly 2 months to arrive on back order, not sure what that was about.
> 
> My dealer has told me that this is a very common fault and Audi don't have a fix for it. As has already been mentioned on this forum, it is a cheap framework inside the seat and there lies the problem.
> 
> I have some unacceptable gaps in the seat too and I can image these getting worse the more they have to pull it apart.
> 
> Audi will have to do something in the end.


Have they looked at the seat belt lock? I had what sounded like a creaking seat which baffled a few of the engineers at my dealer, but a young engineer knew immediately what it was - the back of the seatbelt lock rubbing against the plastic below the armrest. He attached Velcro to it and the "creaking seat" is now sorted! Just a thought ...

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## johnny_hungus

sherry13 said:


> johnny_hungus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine goes in for the third or fourth attempt at sorting the creaky seat, I can't remember how many times now. Last go at it and the broke the side trim. It took nearly 2 months to arrive on back order, not sure what that was about.
> 
> My dealer has told me that this is a very common fault and Audi don't have a fix for it. As has already been mentioned on this forum, it is a cheap framework inside the seat and there lies the problem.
> 
> I have some unacceptable gaps in the seat too and I can image these getting worse the more they have to pull it apart.
> 
> Audi will have to do something in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> Have they looked at the seat belt lock? I had what sounded like a creaking seat which baffled a few of the engineers at my dealer, but a young engineer knew immediately what it was - the back of the seatbelt lock rubbing against the plastic below the armrest. He attached Velcro to it and the "creaking seat" is now sorted! Just a thought ...
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App
Click to expand...

Aha! I have that noise too, I will get them to look at it when it goes in on Thursday _ thank you for the heads up on that! 

Sadly my seat creaking is very loud and you can pretty much pinpoint it.


----------



## sherry13

No probs, I hope that is all it is. The thing is, I thought I knew exactly where it was coming from and it was really loud, I thought it was the lower left lumbar area and I even thought I could show them it creaking by pressing in that area. But this young Spanish engineer saw it immediately and said they needed to put a bit of Velcro on it - done! He was hero of the hour at the dealership!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## johnny_hungus

A good result for you! One of my main creaks happens when you just sit in the seat and move body weight to the right, it's a bit like a small door opening with the creak


----------



## swanny78

I have just had the same issue occur to me :-( calling audi tomorrow.









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## sta0880

swanny78 said:


> I have just had the same issue occur to me :-( calling audi tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Hi Swanny78:

Does this only happen to your driver seat?


----------



## ZephyR2

Bearing in mind that this is a problem that can occur on even quite new cars - how come it has only come to light now?
Have Audi created this problem by making changes to this component or has it always been around but just not raised on this forum?


----------



## sherry13

ZephyR2 said:


> Bearing in mind that this is a problem that can occur on even quite new cars - how come it has only come to light now?
> Have Audi created this problem by making changes to this component or has it always been around but just not raised on this forum?


The issue with the interior element coming away from the seat has definitely always been around, because i saw a showroom car with that exact problem in Essex right at the beginning of the mark3's debut. They hadn't even noticed it until I pointed it out.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## swanny78

sta0880 said:


> swanny78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have just had the same issue occur to me :-( calling audi tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Swanny78:
> 
> Does this only happen to your driver seat?
Click to expand...

So far yes. However both squeak on rare occasions I have a passenger.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## leopard

You would've thought Audi would have got their act together with the seats over the years and learnt a little.

Every tt from mk1>>mk3 has had seat issues,not to mention other common problems.

I reckon this Audi build quality malarkey is a bit of a myth :roll:


----------



## basher

So... took my TTS in for its 1st interim service today. Get it back with a broken seat... but I only realised when I got home.

Will be calling the dealer tomorrow.


----------



## sta0880

My replacement parts arrived today. I will get it repaired next Monday / Tuesday. Hopefully it can all be sorted.

I will try to take some photos during repair.


----------



## johnny_hungus

Well mine went in for the seat to be fixed, including a new trim and they updated the VC software - now my car is dead and hooked up to a life support system, trying to find out why the VC is buggered.

I have told them in no uncertain terms that is they are going to be stripping the dash out, they can keep the car. Getting tired of these annoying issues and don't want a car back that is not as good as it went in, I have been there before


----------



## Dano28

I got a call today after having waited two weeks already to be told the parts won't be in until 29th September so still waiting


----------



## swanny78

Took mine into Audi for seat issue. They had it all day and now need to order parts. It's on backorder so will call me when it's in. They did do the MMI update while it was in. That was the only recall item apparently. I see others had other stuff done like parcel shelf rattles etc... Anyway got to go back in a couple of weeks for seat for be fixed.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## sta0880

My parts arrived and seat was fixed today.

Looking at the replaced broken parts, I'm very worried this issue will happen again in certain time frame. Let's hope Audi has new parts that reinforced the pins so it doesn't break so easily.


----------



## noname

Audi has declared in mid 2015 to have improved the hook or the entire part but doesn't seems so..I'm gonna change it next week and hope for the next 3 years to don't do it again!


----------



## sta0880

I'll try to check the production date of the broken parts. My car is model year 16/16 but they might still be using old parts..


----------



## noname

No no from half 2015 there is a new part but it has the same problem! Maybe less cars but as you see....


----------



## johnny_hungus

Audi won't fix this problem unless everybody who has it actually makes a noise to them and complains.

I have been informed that my seat creaking has been fixed but will most likely come back soon.


----------



## noname

From 2015 the plastic part has another code so new part.
You can complain as much as you want, is useless


----------



## johnny_hungus

ManuTT said:


> From 2015 the plastic part has another code so new part.
> You can complain as much as you want, is useless


I don't agree, if enough people complain with the same issue, then they need to do something about it.


----------



## dizlet

I've got the same issue on MY 2017 TTS.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname

TT production numbers are smaller, if the problem was on an A3/A4, for sure the problem had the priority..I don't say the TT is the last of the chain, it costs more than an A3/A4 but selling less cars, the cost to fix them is less.
Plus, no one will care and avoid to buy a TT only because it's seat has this problem..so we have to live with it!
In almost 2 ½ years of production, the problem is still there so...


----------



## Magpie10

This seat problem worries me more than any other aspect surrounding my 1 year old Mk3. For the record it has not (yet) occurred but I am afraid that it is just a matter of time.
Firstly, I support challenging Audi to find a fix and repair every broken seat. I had a 40+ year Aftersales background with a major automotive corporate. This firm would never give up on this type of problem.
Secondly, are there any actions that the owner can take to minimise the damage? e.g. getting in/out of the seat carefully or no overweight persons allowed? (The answer appears to be "No" because I read that the damage has been seen in new vehicles)

(This subject ought be headed "Sportseat problem"


----------



## noname

sooner or later will find a solution, ok..but seems to be taken with less consideration this problem only because it's a plastic part..
you can't do anything about reduce the risk, or better, that part is very compressed to the leather so basically every movement of your back on the seats could move the plastic part..
my opinion is that the hook is only fragile and the driver doesn't affect the problem..maybe, when it's too cold or too hot outside then inside the car, the plastic resent the temperature weakening the hook that then brokes..
I'm very delicate when I enter the car but my seat just have changed its part 2 times.


----------



## hooting_owl

I thought it was only Six months warranty on trim?


----------



## noname

no no, the warranty cover all parts for its length! obviously, if something happen to the gearbox, not due to an Audi problem but because of the fait, even if under warranty, it's a part that suffer normal wear so Audi won't pay it full price but a % will be charged at your pocket!


----------



## ddemetriou

Just an update after a bit of email complaining to the dealership seat was fixed on warranty at Audi Birmingham Garage. @35mphspeedlimit sorry I couldn't PM you back. Worth it to keep on at them until they do it.


----------



## Dano28

Where my seat side trim has moved forward, when I pull the leather strap to tilt the seat forward and stick something on the back seat the strap is getting caught in the trim as it can't slide back due to it being misaligned. Which is then preventing the seat locking in the back position due to the strap still sticking out as far as when I pulled it to release the seat, I then have to feed the strap back through then lower the seat to its normal position.

Now I would have thought something like that would fail an MOT? It's a ridiculous fault and position from Audi!


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

ddemetriou said:


> Just an update after a bit of email complaining to the dealership seat was fixed on warranty at Audi Birmingham Garage. @35mphspeedlimit sorry I couldn't PM you back. Worth it to keep on at them until they do it.


Ta. That's two things I'll have to raise when I get home at the weekend, the other being the TTS rear suspension!


----------



## TTGazza

Well mine has been in three times to sort out the rattles and still has most of them but at the weekend I braked quite hard into a roundabout and the empty passenger seat back shot forward, when I stopped it wouldn't lock back, it now locks back sometimes and not others, yet another trip to the dealer for an interior problem coming up. [smiley=help.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Dano28

Is the leather strap getting caught in the side trim of the seat that it pokes through?

That's what's happening with mine preventing the seat locking in place unless I feed the strap back through the trim to release the catch...

Ridiculous for a car in that price bracket to have these faults...


----------



## TTGazza

Dano28 said:


> Is the leather strap getting caught in the side trim of the seat that it pokes through?
> 
> That's what's happening with mine preventing the seat locking in place unless I feed the strap back through the trim to release the catch...
> 
> Ridiculous for a car in that price bracket to have these faults...


Cheers, I'll check it out.


----------



## Mclaren722

Sorry for the silence, not had much spare time lately!

I thought this may be an issue for many so thought I would post an update on the progress regarding getting my seats fixed.

This defect has happened on both of my seats now, albeit worse on my drivers seat.

Audi (Chelmsford) have informed me that Audi are aware it is a defect and have stopped producing the part until they correct the problem and can fix all of the seats permanently, rather than fixing the seats and having to do so again in another 3 months etc.

Hopefully this information is accurate but at the moment there appears to be no quick permanent fix.

On the plus this is 100% covered under warranty so do not take no as an answer from any dealer that may not have a good standard of customer service.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## sta0880

Mclaren722 said:


> Audi (Chelmsford) have informed me that Audi are aware it is a defect and have stopped producing the part until they correct the problem and can fix all of the seats permanently, rather than fixing the seats and having to do so again in another 3 months etc.


Thanks for this valuable information. I really hope this is true and don't understand why Audi took so long to realise this is a problem..

I joined a private TT group and every TTs owners already experienced seat problems.. Gosh!

Hope Audi will recall all TTs owner when new parts is ready.


----------



## 44cmn

Mines booked in for the third time to try and get this sorted. I guess they'll keep it for the day, push the seat parts togehether again and claim they've fixed it, or am I being a little cynical


----------



## ZephyR2

44cmn said:


> Mines booked in for the third time to try and get this sorted. I guess they'll keep it for the day, push the seat parts togehether again and claim they've fixed it, or am I being a little cynical


Make some discrete marks on the trim before you drop it off. You'll be able to tell then if they've done nowt.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Domz

Just had mine replaced on both sides on both seats... 3-4 months later its screwed again


----------



## leopard

I wonder if this problem will present itself on the new RS [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Rev

leopard said:


> I wonder if this problem will present itself on the new RS [smiley=gossip.gif]


They're using those seats in lots of cars now, like the S4 and S5... so they better get it sorted somehow :/


----------



## Mclaren722

As soon as I get a call from Chelmsford Audi with an update on fixing the part I will let everyone know. That's assuming they do and that no one else here has heard before then! Seems not all the dealerships are up to date with the situation.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## jjg

Unfortunately I've joined the club.

Dropped mine in today at Eastbourne Audi for oil change and the now common seat and Traffic Announcement issues. Have to say the service department were excellent. Stated both were known issues and whilst they may not be able to get the parts for the seat by the weekend they would repair it promptly.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

jjg said:


> Unfortunately I've joined the club.
> 
> Dropped mine in today at Eastbourne Audi for oil change and the now common seat and Traffic Announcement issues. Have to say the service department were excellent. Stated both were known issues and whilst they may not be able to get the parts for the seat by the weekend they would repair it promptly.


There seems to be two seat issues on this thread, one where the leather seat appears to be detaching from the side panels and the other where the side panels are cracking. Which is yours?


----------



## jjg

My issue is as per OP, no post hijacking here..!


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

jjg said:


> My issue is as per OP, no post hijacking here..!


Lol, I suggest a more descriptive headline in that case as it looks as though it might set off a number of side threads! :lol:

Hope you get it sorted. I need to pay a visit to my dealer in the morning but I hate going as they are usually so dismissive! :x


----------



## nkpt7

I am having the same issue on my TT.

Apparently they need to replace the who back of the seat and the part is on order. They need two days to fix it. I will post again after the fix on 15th November.

I have also changed oil for the first time and they charged me £164.00. The warning came up on 14500 miles after 18 months!


----------



## noname

Hungarian...!!!


----------



## jjg

** help from forum members **

After a week of contact Eastbourne Audi have refused to repair the trim on my seat, citing wear and tear.

I am writing to Audi UK and the Managing Director so I don't wont to post too much here.

If any forum members who have had this issue repaired at their local service centre feel happy to PM me which centres repaired the broken trim I would be very grateful.

thanks in advance,

Jon


----------



## Mclaren722

jjg said:


> ** help from forum members **
> 
> After a week of contact Eastbourne Audi have refused to repair the trim on my seat, citing wear and tear.
> 
> I am writing to Audi UK and the Managing Director so I don't wont to post too much here.
> 
> If any forum members who have had this issue repaired at their local service centre feel happy to PM me which centres repaired the broken trim I would be very grateful.
> 
> thanks in advance,
> 
> Jon


Hi Jon

As OP, I obviously also have this seat Issue. Audi Chelmsford confirmed that Audi recognise that this is a fault with the part and is being investigated. They also confirmed it would be repaired under warranty and went above and beyond what they had to for me when I took the car in. My seat is still pending repair once the part fault has been resolved.

I suggest highlighting to Audi UK that the dealer you are in contact with is a poor representation of the Audi brand and is falling way below the standard of care and knowledge it should be providing to customers.

Hope you get the solution resolved. However, I am not sure if there is a permanent fix for the seat at the moment. Some dealers may be carrying out repairs but this is likely to be with the still faulty parts and therefore leaves the risk of this happening again.

For now I think it is a case of either taking a repair with a risk of reoccurrence or holding tight until the part is produced fault free to provide a permanent fix.


----------



## GrantTTS

jjg said:


> ** help from forum members **
> 
> After a week of contact Eastbourne Audi have refused to repair the trim on my seat, citing wear and tear.
> 
> I am writing to Audi UK and the Managing Director so I don't wont to post too much here.
> 
> If any forum members who have had this issue repaired at their local service centre feel happy to PM me which centres repaired the broken trim I would be very grateful.
> 
> thanks in advance,
> 
> Jon


My drivers seat coming away at the top, my local dealer is Eastbourne Audi too, was waiting for a one stop visit for all the problems when fixes were available. Maybe they need to see there are more than one failed, before they actually get to learn about their cars!


----------



## noname

When I ask to fix mine, there didn't believe my version so I've shown at least 4 seats from different countries (and forum) and then they didn't say anything


----------



## LEIGH-H

I would contact the head of business at Eastbourne and inform him that a number of you will be down on a Saturday morning for a "sit in" with your faulty seats.


----------



## jjg

Thanks for the replies folks.

Letter sent to Audi UK and emailed to MD. I'll update post as things progress.

Jon


----------



## LEIGH-H

Good luck!


----------



## basher

My TTS went has gone back in for the 3rd time in as many weeks to get the front wheel hubs painted (which they didn't bother doing last time), and to get super sports seats fixed (which they broke last time).

Just got an email to say that they've stripped the seats down and don't have the right clips!

Need to leave the car with them for another week or so while they re-order.

#FFS

:x


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

basher said:


> My TTS went has gone back in for the 3rd time in as many weeks to get the front wheel hubs painted (which they didn't bother doing last time), and to get super sports seats fixed (which they broke last time).
> 
> Just got an email to say that they've stripped the seats down and don't have the right clips!
> 
> Need to leave the car with them for another week or so while they re-order.
> 
> #FFS
> 
> :x


Looking on the bright side they have plenty of time to do a great job on your wheel hubs! My dealer has verbally agreed to fix my seat problem as well as the rear suspension issue. Think I'll have to mention the wheel hubs too so they can do a triple fix! I hope they've given you a decent loan car!


----------



## basher

35mphspeedlimit said:


> Looking on the bright side they have plenty of time to do a great job on your wheel hubs! My dealer has verbally agreed to fix my seat problem as well as the rear suspension issue. Think I'll have to mention the wheel hubs too so they can do a triple fix! I hope they've given you a decent loan car!


Make sure they get *all* the potential seat clips before they start working on it.

As for loan car, it'll probably be a base model A3 diesel. A year ago that wouldn't have been a bad car to get, but after driving a TTS it's gonna feel very s-l-o-w and boring!


----------



## Shug750S

basher said:


> 35mphspeedlimit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking on the bright side they have plenty of time to do a great job on your wheel hubs! My dealer has verbally agreed to fix my seat problem as well as the rear suspension issue. Think I'll have to mention the wheel hubs too so they can do a triple fix! I hope they've given you a decent loan car!
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure they get *all* the potential seat clips before they start working on it.
> 
> As for loan car, it'll probably be a base model A3 diesel. A year ago that wouldn't have been a bad car to get, but after driving a TTS it's gonna feel very s-l-o-w and boring!
Click to expand...

Ask them to get you an equivalent car to the one you bought, which has faults that they can't fix; hence the need for them to have it back and give you something else.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

Basher, are new clips required for the side panel strip to placed or are they for the other seat problems?

Shug750S, I'll be lucky to get a VW Polo, it's a multi franchise dealer!


----------



## Shug750S

35mphspeedlimit said:


> Basher, are new clips required for the side panel strip to placed or are they for the other seat problems?
> 
> Shug750S, I'll be lucky to get a VW Polo, it's a multi franchise dealer!


Polos drive quite nice up to 35, so enjoy... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

Shug750S said:


> 35mphspeedlimit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Basher, are new clips required for the side panel strip to placed or are they for the other seat problems?
> 
> Shug750S, I'll be lucky to get a VW Polo, it's a multi franchise dealer!
> 
> 
> 
> Polos drive quite nice up to 35, so enjoy... [smiley=bigcry.gif]
Click to expand...

My other car was a Polo for 14 years so no problem!


----------



## ZephyR2

35mphspeedlimit said:


> My other car was a Polo for 14 years so no problem!


Somehow "My other car is a Polo" doesn't seem to quite work. :lol:


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

ZephyR2 said:


> 35mphspeedlimit said:
> 
> 
> 
> My other car was a Polo for 14 years so no problem!
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow "My other car is a Polo" doesn't seem to quite work. :lol:
Click to expand...

It's an i10 now!! :lol:


----------



## Dano28

Just had call from dealer 8 weeks after taking the car in the parts are still on back order! Told him that was p**s take and that the passenger seat back won't always lock due to the faulty/broken part (it traps the strap once you've pulled it move the seat back forward).

Did I read on here that they aren't making the part anymore until they find a fix or did I dream that?

What a load crud!


----------



## Shug750S

Dano28 said:


> Just had call from dealer 8 weeks after taking the car in the parts are still on back order! Told him that was p**s take and that the passenger seat back won't always lock due to the faulty/broken part (it traps the strap once you've pulled it move the seat back forward).
> 
> Did I read on here that they aren't making the part anymore until they find a fix or did I dream that?
> 
> What a load crud!


Just a thought? Does he have a demo or a showroom model? Suggest he takes the parts from those and fits to yours?


----------



## Dano28

I may suggest it but they have done that before with a part of the interior trim in the boot, they kept ordering it and kept getting the part for the storage pack that had the 12v socket in the boot which mine doesn't so I said well can't you take it off another car... which they eventually did but they they weren't keen on doing it!


----------



## Shug750S

And you're probably not keen on waiting for the parts so long...

Good luck


----------



## 21tesla

My car went in repairs for both seats after less than two weeks of ownership. I waited three weeks for parts that time.

Four days after that repair, the passenger side popped again. I waited three weeks for parts.

When I brought my car in, the technician broke the clip while installing it. They ordered parts again. The service manager was very apologetic at that point. I generally get a loaner Q3 when it's in the shop.

On Monday, the car is going in again for the next attempt at the passenger side. This time the dealer is arranging valet pickup and return to my place about 20 km away.

Let's hope fourth time is a charm !


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

21tesla said:


> My car went in repairs for both seats after less than two weeks of ownership. I waited three weeks for parts that time.
> 
> Four days after that repair, the passenger side popped again. I waited three weeks for parts.
> 
> When I brought my car in, the technician broke the clip while installing it. They ordered parts again. The service manager was very apologetic at that point. I generally get a loaner Q3 when it's in the shop.
> 
> On Monday, the car is going in again for the next attempt at the passenger side. This time the dealer is arranging valet pickup and return to my place about 20 km away.
> 
> Let's hope fourth time is a charm !


That's dreadful. Would be far easier to replace the whole seat!


----------



## 21tesla

Yeah - the whole seat has to come out. It always turns out to be an all day job.

When it's in tomorrow, I will also get them to check the buzz/rattle from the drivers side dash and why my phone calls randomly quit when my iPhone is connected via USB but is alright when untethered by Bluetooth only.


----------



## basher

Shug750S said:


> Ask them to get you an equivalent car to the one you bought, which has faults that they can't fix; hence the need for them to have it back and give you something else.


I got an A1!

My previous car was an A1, albeit a sportier version. Driving this makes me realise how great the TTS is - especially the cabin.



35mphspeedlimit said:


> Basher, are new clips required for the side panel strip to placed or are they for the other seat problems?


My issue is with the side blades(?) coming away from the seat front.

Apparently, whatever clips were delivered to the dealer were the wrong ones.


----------



## basher

<first-world-problems>
Eventually got an email today from dealer (after I'd chased them for last 2 days)... replacement parts need to be manufactured and dispatched. Not arriving before mid-November.

#FFS

I insisted they put my existing seats back together again and give my car a good clean so I can pick it up tomorrow.
</first-world-problems>


----------



## swanny78

Audi called me twice now saying still don't have parts but will let me know asap. It's been 6vweeks now so hopefully soon.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dano28

Been waiting 9 weeks now starting to get fed up with the whole issue and car with the various other problems it's had/has


----------



## jjg

Update on my seat saga, Eastbourne garage have now agreed to fix the seat issue under warranty.

Still leaves a disappointing after taste though having to make a formal complaint.


----------



## Mclaren722

Update: Audi have the part in to repair my seat now. Not entirely sure if this means they have a new part that has been created to resolve this ongoing issue though.

I will find out more soon. I will try to book the car in ASAP but I will provide an update here once I know more.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dano28

Will be good to know what part the are replacing as I've been waiting 4 months for the part which is on back order... Keep reading on here everyone is getting theirs fixed or part has arrived...god knows what they've ordered for mine! :?


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

Mine goes in on Wednesday for the seat side anthracite strips to be replaced.


----------



## gavinwilson26

Yes, I was waiting for about 4 months for the parts to arrive... Finally got both strips on both of the drivers and passengers seat fixed yesterday. Fingers crossed the problem won't happen again!!


----------



## Dano28

Yep finally heard from dealer today whilst in there with the wife's car part will be in tomorrow so car is booked in for then!


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

gavinwilson26 said:


> Yes, I was waiting for about 4 months for the parts to arrive... Finally got both strips on both of the drivers and passengers seat fixed yesterday. Fingers crossed the problem won't happen again!!


Given that it's most probably a like for like replacement you do have to wonder!


----------



## gavinwilson26

35mphspeedlimit said:


> gavinwilson26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I was waiting for about 4 months for the parts to arrive... Finally got both strips on both of the drivers and passengers seat fixed yesterday. Fingers crossed the problem won't happen again!!
> 
> 
> 
> Given that it's most probably a like for like replacement you do have to wonder!
Click to expand...

Oh dear... I was told they had remade the part, hence why I waited so long. Sounds like that may have been the usual Audi nonsense!


----------



## Mclaren722

gavinwilson26 said:


> 35mphspeedlimit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gavinwilson26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I was waiting for about 4 months for the parts to arrive... Finally got both strips on both of the drivers and passengers seat fixed yesterday. Fingers crossed the problem won't happen again!!
> 
> 
> 
> Given that it's most probably a like for like replacement you do have to wonder!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh dear... I was told they had remade the part, hence why I waited so long. Sounds like that may have been the usual Audi nonsense!
Click to expand...

Hoping they have remade and fixed the faults with the part as that is what I was told whilst I waited for it to arrive at Audi. I need to call them to arrange a date so I will ask more to see what they say.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

gavinwilson26 said:


> 35mphspeedlimit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gavinwilson26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I was waiting for about 4 months for the parts to arrive... Finally got both strips on both of the drivers and passengers seat fixed yesterday. Fingers crossed the problem won't happen again!!
> 
> 
> 
> Given that it's most probably a like for like replacement you do have to wonder!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh dear... I was told they had remade the part, hence why I waited so long. Sounds like that may have been the usual Audi nonsense!
Click to expand...

Maybe they have. I was merely questioning whether it would be a like for like replacement. No doubt we'll find out through experience soon enough!


----------



## johnny_hungus

I went to my dealership to check out the new fitted side panel and fixed creaking, had a check around and now the passenger side panel had popped out and the creaking in the drivers seat was just as bad as when it went in to be fixed.

For reference, this would be the fifth attempt to fix, including a sixth panel and replacing seat internals for the second time, whilst in the dealership they updated my VC firmware and killed the car. It then needed the whole instrument cluster replaced, the first one from Germany was a used unit so they had to get a second unit sent over.

I have been without my car for about 7 weeks or so, I am losing count now and losing interest in the car completely.

The dealership have been very good and are as fussy as I am but seems they have the same supply issues as every other dealer.

Not happy but what can you do?


----------



## Reasty

Has this issue now been resolved or is it still an issue? Getting my TTS roadster in February with super sport seats so keeping a close eye on this thread.


----------



## Dano28

Collecting the car on Monday so will update this thread then with the work carried out and with any reference or not to a new part to replace the first version.

On another note the day I dropped mine off I collected the wife's A3 that had been in for an oil change, get into the car and the bonnet was showing as open on the dash annoying but simple fix so I thought...pulled the release and got out to shut it, repeated 3 times and still not showing as shut on dash. It was not securing passenger side, back into dealers technician looks and gives me instructions on how to shut the bonnet (sorry but you guys opened it) and same thing happens. Half an hour in the workshop and an adjustment to the bonnet catch the cars actually ready to collect!

I'm told they don't even lube or touch the bonnet other than to open it on an oil change so must have just been one of those things.... Yeah must have..


----------



## SimonMc

Mine is a 64 plate S-Line fitted with the upgrade seats (ex demo car). 2 weeks ago it went in for retro-fit heated seats - not Audi, independent company. An hour after collection I get a worried phone call that they had stripped the seat and it had damaged clips. They went to great lengths to explain that they hadn't done the damage. I hadn't seen this post until today, looks like I'm joining the queue at the dealer.
That said what's the betting that me having the heated pads put in has invalidated the warranty on the seats


----------



## zalizoe

I had my car finally fixed today.
The replace part is just a simple clip replacing the old (defective) one.
Actually the one showing the problem was just the driver seat but they replaced the parts also in the side seats in order to avoid future problems.


----------



## GrantTTS

zalizoe said:


> I had my car finally fixed today.
> The replace part is just a simple clip replacing the old (defective) one.
> Actually the one showing the problem was just the driver seat but they replaced the parts also in the side seats in order to avoid future problems.


Are they new design? If so did your paperwork have the part number? I have one side failed and just know the dealer will be difficult!


----------



## sherry13

johnny_hungus said:


> I went to my dealership to check out the new fitted side panel and fixed creaking, had a check around and now the passenger side panel had popped out and the creaking in the drivers seat was just as bad as when it went in to be fixed.
> 
> For reference, this would be the fifth attempt to fix, including a sixth panel and replacing seat internals for the second time, whilst in the dealership they updated my VC firmware and killed the car. It then needed the whole instrument cluster replaced, the first one from Germany was a used unit so they had to get a second unit sent over.
> 
> I have been without my car for about 7 weeks or so, I am losing count now and losing interest in the car completely.
> 
> The dealership have been very good and are as fussy as I am but seems they have the same supply issues as every other dealer.
> 
> Not happy but what can you do?


Is this all done now? My creaking seat was fixed with Velcro placed around the seat belt fastener!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## johnny_hungus

sherry13 said:


> johnny_hungus said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went to my dealership to check out the new fitted side panel and fixed creaking, had a check around and now the passenger side panel had popped out and the creaking in the drivers seat was just as bad as when it went in to be fixed.
> 
> For reference, this would be the fifth attempt to fix, including a sixth panel and replacing seat internals for the second time, whilst in the dealership they updated my VC firmware and killed the car. It then needed the whole instrument cluster replaced, the first one from Germany was a used unit so they had to get a second unit sent over.
> 
> I have been without my car for about 7 weeks or so, I am losing count now and losing interest in the car completely.
> 
> The dealership have been very good and are as fussy as I am but seems they have the same supply issues as every other dealer.
> 
> Not happy but what can you do?
> 
> 
> 
> Is this all done now? My creaking seat was fixed with Velcro placed around the seat belt fastener!
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App
Click to expand...

Sadly it isn't fixed. I am waiting on the dealer to come up with a permanent solution, which I feel may be replacing the seat. I will be having a chat again today, though I feel it has been so long now that a clear plan of action is needed and not just "head scratching" as it seems to usually be the case.

I wish it were as simple as a piece of Velcro!


----------



## Shug750S

Try some gaffer tape. Works well to secure random things :lol:


----------



## zalizoe

The seats are the tts ones.
They didn't give me any paperwork but I waited around a month for the parts. It is a clip and the fixing very fast. From what they said every seat needs 2 clips.


----------



## Mclaren722

My car is now booked in for 19 December and they said they will need it for the full day to fix both seats just in case it takes longer than expected.

I was told on the phone it is a new part so hopefully the defect will be resolved now following the replacement.

If you haven't already, get in touch with your local Audi and get them to order the parts in.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## jryoung

Had my drivers seat (right hand side) fixed during its first service yesterday - It took Guildford Audi a couple of months to obtain the part. They discovered that the left had side of the same seat is also broken, and after I highlighted it also the passenger seat door side, so those parts are on back order.

I can confirm that this was done on warranty, but they didn't confirm that until they actually fixed it.

Final note - they agreed to replace the 4th trim also, at no charge, after I raised it as a big inconvenience to keep coming back. Hopefully the replacements are less prone to breaking


----------



## swanny78

Mine has gone in today , again took 2 month sto get the parts. Hopefully get it back today and ill let you know how it goes.


----------



## KevC

Mine look ok so far but I think I know why it happens. To get out of the car you tend to put your right arm on the seat wing to lever yourself out and I guess it's just not strong enough for that. I'm consciously trying to hoik myself out with the steering wheel instead!


----------



## jryoung

KevC said:


> Mine look ok so far but I think I know why it happens. To get out of the car you tend to put your right arm on the seat wing to lever yourself out and I guess it's just not strong enough for that. I'm consciously trying to hoik myself out with the steering wheel instead!


No, I don't lever myself out like that, and 3 out of four trims have failed (so the inward facing ones too).Just a duff design


----------



## KevC

jryoung said:


> KevC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine look ok so far but I think I know why it happens. To get out of the car you tend to put your right arm on the seat wing to lever yourself out and I guess it's just not strong enough for that. I'm consciously trying to hoik myself out with the steering wheel instead!
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't lever myself out like that, and 3 out of four trims have failed (so the inward facing ones too).Just a duff design
Click to expand...

Maybe I'm just a lardy arse then :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2

Try putting your right hand down on the sill when getting out.

Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.


----------



## Rev

ZephyR2 said:


> Try putting your right hand down on the sill when getting out.


Thats how I get out  works well!


----------



## forthay

Rev said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try putting your right hand down on the sill when getting out.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats how I get out  works well!
Click to expand...

I cannot believe I've been doing this wrong all these years. I'll need to train the misses too in this newly learned art of exiting.


----------



## TerryCTR

forthay said:


> Rev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try putting your right hand down on the sill when getting out.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats how I get out  works well!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cannot believe I've been doing this wrong all these years. I'll need to train the misses too in this newly learned art of exiting.
Click to expand...

Then you would need to worry about scratches from a ring (s) potentially. Insist on a forward roll out


----------



## Omychron

TerryCTR said:


> forthay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats how I get out  works well!
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot believe I've been doing this wrong all these years. I'll need to train the misses too in this newly learned art of exiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you would need to worry about scratches from a ring (s) potentially. Insist on a forward roll out
Click to expand...

Or put her in the trunk, it's sturdier!


----------



## nkpt7

Further to my previous post, my car seat is now fixed. It took Bristol Audi 2 days to fix it. It looks fine but occasionally it still makes a squeaky noise.

I have noticed on the passenger seat two metallic loops, which I dont think they were there before! Can anybody explain to me why they are there or has Bristol Audi messed up with the seats? I cannot recall seeing there before!

Thanks


----------



## R_TTS

I assume that's normal, as I can see the same thing on my seats. Not sure that they're for though, fixing a child's seat may be?


----------



## nkpt7

R_TTS said:


> I assume that's normal, as I can see the same thing on my seats. Not sure that they're for though, fixing a child's seat may be?


thanks for your reply. That's what I thought too but did not bother looking at the manual.


----------



## TerryCTR

They are indeed the isofix points for a childs seat


----------



## Rumney

Mclaren722 said:


> Has anyone else had this happen to their sports seats? Looks like the top clip has snapped somehow.
> 
> Terrible considering I never jump up and down on the seat or force it around it anyway, shouldn't be snapping randomly.


Are these a standard fitting on the SS seats or an optional addition?

I have a Mk3 TT S Line Roadster on order and have specified SS seats in nappa leather. I have also specified 'Interior elements in Quartz Lacquer Silver' (Audi product code 0UK) which includes additional silver trim to the air vent rings, side of centre console and side of seat and seat back.

Are these the same seat parts referred to in this issue?


----------



## Mclaren722

Yes I think so. Obviously your side trim for the seat will be a slightly different colour.

Hopefully now they have started to rectify this problem and repair customer seats, they will implement the fix straight off the manufacturing line. Fingers crossed your car has the new clips etc.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rumney

Mclaren722 said:


> Yes I think so. Obviously your side trim for the seat will be a slightly different colour.
> 
> Hopefully now they have started to rectify this problem and repair customer seats, they will implement the fix straight off the manufacturing line. Fingers crossed your car has the new clips etc.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Thanks for you prompt reply - let's hope so!!


----------



## jhoneyman

300 mile TTS has now developed this issue (Drivers seat trim is clicking)

Issues racking up and Dealer not taking interest.


----------



## Mclaren722

jhoneyman said:


> 300 mile TTS has now developed this issue (Drivers seat trim is clicking)
> 
> Issues racking up and Dealer not taking interest.


300 miles is extremely minimal. Go back and push them on it and raise various points. One nearly every member here with the issue has had Audi listen and replace the parts with the new ones, 2 the seats clearly aren't fit for purpose or of a satisfactory quality so you are within your rights to request they be repaired under warranty, three say you will raise this service and lack of knowledge with Audi UK; or just go to a different Audi dealership.

Hope you get it sorted.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## GrantTTS

Just picked my car up from service where they were meant to address this issue on my car. Sure enough they have identified the fault and the appropriate Bulletin, guess what? And I read the bulletin document.....It says postpone repair do not replace at this time!

So now I have a devalued TTS which I can't sell if I wanted to having broken seats, pending AUDI working out how to fix/produce parts/deliver to dealers/re-release Bulletin etc.

I won't hold my breath

Mind they did manage to update the MMI without losing my coding, and they did manage to identify that audio unmuting when turning car on again is normal??????? and they couldn't fix the sat nav initialising every time it goes past one particular location (they want me to video it when I am driving?????


----------



## jryoung

GrantTTS said:


> Just picked my car up from service where they were meant to address this issue on my car. Sure enough they have identified the fault and the appropriate Bulletin, guess what? And I read the bulletin document.....It says postpone repair do not replace at this time!
> 
> So now I have a devalued TTS which I can't sell if I wanted to having broken seats, pending AUDI working out how to fix/produce parts/deliver to dealers/re-release Bulletin etc.
> 
> I won't hold my breath
> 
> Mind they did manage to update the MMI without losing my coding, and they did manage to identify that audio unmuting when turning car on again is normal??????? and they couldn't fix the sat nav initialising every time it goes past one particular location (they want me to video it when I am driving?????


I would go back and have a tantrum with the dealer - insist on speaking to the manager. I had to before they (Guildford) finally agreed to replace all 4 seat trims


----------



## jjg

After ranting with Audi UK in January, they contacted the local branch who only then fixed my broken seat trims. So far all good ...... (but aware it's only been 3 months so far).

Pile pressure on the local branch manager.


----------



## stokeballoon

Just collected my TTS after having the seats repaired. They only took 3 days from initial investigation to get the parts and repair. The service chap mentioned that they replaced the airbag as well.


----------



## jlimdmd

To add as case report
TTS 2017 model w/ 3.5k miles
Car @ Florida
Passenger seat


----------



## MarcF-TT

It's taken Glasgow Audi a whole 4 months to obtain the 4 parts to be replaced. I'm not joking.

They pick up the car to do the work over the next couple weeks.


----------



## gavinwilson26

MarcF-TT said:


> It's taken Glasgow Audi a whole 4 months to obtain the 4 parts to be replaced. I'm not joking.
> 
> They pick up the car to do the work over the next couple weeks.


That's really worrying, as it took them 5 months for me the first time and it's going back in next week to get the same problem replaced again but given how long it took for yours, I'm not holding my breath!


----------



## swanny78

I've heard they have a new part to replace the faulty one now as fix it permanently. Has mine done once but went again after 2weeks. Can anyone confirm.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## wonker71

Yes, there are new ones available , according to my Audi Dealer here in Germany by end of May. They have been re-designed and the side airbag needs to be replaced as well.


----------



## jhoneyman

Bit of a contribution on this subject.
Car went in to Edinburgh Audi this morning (Creaking seat trim)

They have informed me (Via their TPI - Technical Product Information) that Audi have now upgraded the plastics (Different grade of plastic)
This comes in and goes on tomorrow (no mention of airbag change)

Very swift service thus far (Minus the A1 courtesy car :lol: )


----------



## debonair

Good news, mine is going in next month for this. Hope the new part fairs better than the original.


----------



## GrantTTS

I have this logged as a fault on my car with dealer saying Audi told them not to fix it until a new TPI came out.Surprise surprise my dealer has not been in touch to let me know of any fix. Will give them a call.........

If anyone has this performed etc with updated parts can they let the forum know and if we can get the TPI number it would be useful too.


----------



## jhoneyman

My car has just had this done and ready for pickup today.. I can ask


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey

Car goes in next week for this problem.


----------



## gavinwilson26

My car is going in next month to have the issue fixed (fingers crossed)


----------



## forthay

jjg said:


> After ranting with Audi UK in January, they contacted the local branch who only then fixed my broken seat trims. So far all good ...... (but aware it's only been 3 months so far).
> 
> Pile pressure on the local branch manager.


I've had mines done twice. The second time was a complete refit in April.

The dreaded creak came back this week and to my dismay the leather portion is separating from the frame again.

Booked in for July at edinburgh audi for a week this time.

Keep a good eye on it.


----------



## jhoneyman

Picked up the car and all fixed.
Let's see how long it lasts .. hopefully more than the 2 weeks


----------



## Magpie10

I have the 'other' problem with the sportseats, sometimes mentioned in this thread. 
My 2 yo TT has the cracking interior seat trim panel. It is evident on both seats in the same place....even though the passenger seat has hardly been used
In various forums I have read that it might be associated with seasonal temperature. However, my suspicion it is associated with the "anthracite" trim upgrade that came with the ex-stock vehicle.
Here's my dilemma...... Will changing these trims (while under warranty) expose me to the dreaded sportseat separation problem of which the fix is not yet proven? What should I do?


----------



## jlimdmd

Just got my TT back
Both side seat panels replaced
Supposedly, there are revised parts out there for this particular issue. 
New part numbers, maybe??

Oh, and of course, they gave me the obligatory scuffs and scratches on adjacent plastic parts.


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey

So after finally being fed up with Audi service they yet again drop the ball. I took my car in a few weeks ago so they could assess the seat and decide what parts to order. I drop it in today to get the seats fixed (no one could tell me 100% if they intend to fix the passenger side as no fault has occurred) and i have now had a call stating they haven't ordered all parts as when i brought it in before the technician only saw the right hand side of the seat coming away when it was both sides. Typical. So they now have to keep the car an extra day to order the parts for the other side. Crap service, the technician obviously didn't look at the seat correctly. surely if they fix 1 side they automatically fix the other?


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

Magpie10 said:


> I have the 'other' problem with the sportseats, sometimes mentioned in this thread.
> My 2 yo TT has the cracking interior seat trim panel. It is evident on both seats in the same place....even though the passenger seat has hardly been used
> In various forums I have read that it might be associated with seasonal temperature. However, my suspicion it is associated with the "anthracite" trim upgrade that came with the ex-stock vehicle.
> Here's my dilemma...... Will changing these trims (while under warranty) expose me to the dreaded sportseat separation problem of which the fix is not yet proven? What should I do?


I had this exact problem. As you say, the passenger seat is hardly used yet it was also evident here (although not as bad). I had the four side panels replaced under warranty late last year (they only do them in pairs) and both are currently holding up well.


----------



## migzy

damm you audi mines screwed as well. Call to Audi coming tomorrow with a nice little rant.

fingers crossed the proper fix is sorted

migzy


----------



## IF1960

Got mine back from the dealer today .. delay was on my part, held off for a while and glad I did after reading the posts here.

No part numbers on my report but it does state Audi Data Base contains Technical Bulletin .(. duh .). Replaced all trims and associated components "INCLUDING AIR BAGS" as required .. service manager also confirmed verbally the air bags were replaced ..

Daily driver with plenty of in and out. I'll post if anything fails


----------



## jhoneyman

Interesting they done / do the airbags too... Must cost a bomb for that.
My job card didn't mention airbags.. IT does mention they replaced the SILL cover which is strange.


----------



## Gren

Mine's in for it's first service on Thursday and have asked them to look at the drivers seat too as it's starting to come away.

The woman on the service desk that took the booking said I was the *second person that day with the same problem*. She even described it perfectly to me.

18 months old daily driver but nobody has ever sat on the rear 'parcel shelf'. Only happening to the drivers seat so far.


----------



## daddow

Mine is booked in for next week driver seat only, surprised me they need the car for 3 days but I get a loan car. I am certain this is due to weather/heat checked mine 2 weeks ago and it was fine, we have just endured a heatwave and the seat has parted.


----------



## debonair

Mine is in in 2 weeks for both driver and passenger seats plus various other things. Yet they said they only need the car for a day, which surprises me as, aside the seats, there is a list of things to be done, including bodyshop work. How they plan on getting all this done in a day is a mystery.


----------



## jhoneyman

debonair said:


> Mine is in in 2 weeks for both driver and passenger seats plus various other things. Yet they said they only need the car for a day, which surprises me as, aside the seats, there is a list of things to be done, including bodyshop work. How they plan on getting all this done in a day is a mystery.


They won't.

As they don't with me half way through the day, sprung it on me that they needed the car for 3 days +


----------



## forthay

debonair said:


> Mine is in in 2 weeks for both driver and passenger seats plus various other things. Yet they said they only need the car for a day, which surprises me as, aside the seats, there is a list of things to be done, including bodyshop work. How they plan on getting all this done in a day is a mystery.


Oh they won't.

The first time my car was in they said they'd fixed the seat in a day by applying more bonding or whatever they used.

Lasted all of two days.

Second attempt was replacing the complete frame which took 3 days.

Lasted two months.

Third attempt at fixing is this week, all week but at least they've given me a Q3 and not an A1.


----------



## debonair

I know. I'm not expecting it back in a day, or even 2 days. As long as they do everything that needs doing that's the main thing


----------



## TerryCTR

forthay said:


> debonair said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is in in 2 weeks for both driver and passenger seats plus various other things. Yet they said they only need the car for a day, which surprises me as, aside the seats, there is a list of things to be done, including bodyshop work. How they plan on getting all this done in a day is a mystery.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh they won't.
> 
> The first time my car was in they said they'd fixed the seat in a day by applying more bonding or whatever they used.
> 
> Lasted all of two days.
> 
> Second attempt was replacing the complete frame which took 3 days.
> 
> Lasted two months.
> 
> Third attempt at fixing is this week, all week but at least they've given me a Q3 and not an A1.
Click to expand...

A case for rejecting the car if you were that way inclined!


----------



## forthay

TerryCTR said:


> forthay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debonair said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is in in 2 weeks for both driver and passenger seats plus various other things. Yet they said they only need the car for a day, which surprises me as, aside the seats, there is a list of things to be done, including bodyshop work. How they plan on getting all this done in a day is a mystery.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh they won't.
> 
> The first time my car was in they said they'd fixed the seat in a day by applying more bonding or whatever they used.
> 
> Lasted all of two days.
> 
> Second attempt was replacing the complete frame which took 3 days.
> 
> Lasted two months.
> 
> Third attempt at fixing is this week, all week but at least they've given me a Q3 and not an A1.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A case for rejecting the car if you were that way inclined!
Click to expand...

Nah, Even with all it's problems it's still the most enjoyable I've ever owned.

And if it's not the car that's putting a smile on my face it's the master technian when he says things like "oooo I can even see the seats internal air bags, that's not right  "

At least Audi say they're committed to sorting the problem plus I get to drive some cars I wouldn't otherwise including A1, Q2, Q3, A3, A4, Q5 so far. I wouldn't mind trying a S5 though.


----------



## debonair

Anyone who has already had their seats done, do they change the inserts on both sides of the seat even if only one of the sides is faulty? Or will they only change the one faulty side?


----------



## jhoneyman

debonair said:


> Anyone who has already had their seats done, do they change the inserts on both sides of the seat even if only one of the sides is faulty? Or will they only change the one faulty side?


Good question;

for me the only changed the "faulty" part/side.
I would have thought for longevity they would have replaced the lot since the new part is made of new and improved plastics.


----------



## ZephyR2

And if they do change both I wonder if you can pay the difference to upgrade to one of optional finishes.


----------



## daddow

I asked for both sides to be replaced (only one was damaged) the reply was the Audi Warranty would not allow this.


----------



## debonair

ZephyR2 said:


> And if they do change both I wonder if you can pay the difference to upgrade to one of optional finishes.


That's why I was asking. The price of the parts for the different finishes is actually the same so there shouldn't be anything extra to pay. Bit of a rip off when ordering though if you spec the upgraded finish!

I will see if I can sort something out with my dealer. I'm not holding my breath though


----------



## forthay

daddow said:


> I asked for both sides to be replaced (only one was damaged) the reply was the Audi Warranty would not allow this.


Same here. Will only fix the passenger side if broken even if it's a known issue.


----------



## Heath

Mine went in on Thursday to have seat fix, said they would need it just for the day. So here we are on Tuesday and it is still isn't ready. The problems have been 2 scratched replacement parts and then the wrong part! Hopefully they will eventually get it right and it will be fixed. Only upside is they have loaned me a roadster, so having fun with the top down, so to speak.


----------



## jhoneyman

Heath said:


> Mine went in on Thursday to have seat fix, said they would need it just for the day. So here we are on Tuesday and it is still isn't ready. The problems have been 2 scratched replacement parts and then the wrong part! Hopefully they will eventually get it right and it will be fixed. Only upside is they have loaned me a roadster, so having fun with the top down, so to speak.


Interesting you mention scratched parts. 
My seat got fixed but they also replaced scratched 'sill trim'. They must have scratched it


----------



## Heath

I am also having the steering wheel replaced, they had to send 1st one back as it was scratched. Do they kick the parts round the floor prior to sending them to the dealers???????


----------



## Gren

debonair said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if they do change both I wonder if you can pay the difference to upgrade to one of optional finishes.
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I was asking. The price of the parts for the different finishes is actually the same so there shouldn't be anything extra to pay. Bit of a rip off when ordering though if you spec the upgraded finish!
> 
> I will see if I can sort something out with my dealer. I'm not holding my breath though
Click to expand...

There's more than just the seat inserts with the optional finishes. There's part of the centre console that's the same colour. I went for the lighter silver to overcome some of the excess of black and it makes a real difference.


----------



## debonair

Gren said:


> debonair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if they do change both I wonder if you can pay the difference to upgrade to one of optional finishes.
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I was asking. The price of the parts for the different finishes is actually the same so there shouldn't be anything extra to pay. Bit of a rip off when ordering though if you spec the upgraded finish!
> 
> I will see if I can sort something out with my dealer. I'm not holding my breath though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's more than just the seat inserts with the optional finishes. There's part of the centre console that's the same colour. I went for the lighter silver to overcome some of the excess of black and it makes a real difference.
Click to expand...

Yeah I know but would still prefer to have the seat inserts in the silver, even without the centre console the same. What I was trying to say was that the cost of the parts to buy (I checked with Audi) is actually the same no matter what colour they are so to charge an extra £250 for a different finish when you can buy them for exactly the same as the standard ones is bad. But hey, that's what they do when you spec a new car.

I didn't buy my car new so I had to have what it came with but if this is an opportunity for me to change the colour of the seat inserts then I'll take it.


----------



## ZephyR2

What is the price of the parts debonair?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## debonair

£45 per insert, so £180 for both sides of both seats


----------



## ZephyR2

debonair said:


> £45 per insert, so £180 for both sides of both seats


Thanks. I might look into swapping mine then.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Magpie10

Re the cracked seat trims. 
I finally went to my (Australian) dealership to get them replaced. They said the parts were on 'hold' from Audi until proper resolution has made. This is at odds with the previous threads which refer to improved plastic formulation and ready availability of parts.
Would any of UK owners that have had the cracked seat trim repair done recently pls confirm all ok at their end? ( I suspect my local operation is just lagging behind the 'all clear'.)


----------



## Magpie10

Just back from dealership following a regular service.....so I get to answer my previous post

Seems that they are fully up to date re the cracking seat trims problems. Audi say that not only do the trims need replacing but all the parts (including airbags) from the seat separation problem. From this I can only assume that the 2 problems are related.

Hopefully I have waited out this issue and get the fix in 1 go. Feel sorry for those owners who went through 2+ repairs. At least Audi are coming to the party.


----------



## forthay

My seat wows continue  The car was booked in all this week to rectify the seat separation but got it back early on Tuesday.

Everything looked good until I drove out and turned the corner. Sigh.

I'm now back to the original problem of the seat creaking every time the car goes round a corner.

Back to Audi, checked by the master technician and is going back in next week for another week.

Master technician had a wad of paper on creaking seats and they're on fix iteration #3.

From the pictures and diagrams it looks like they're having to wrap a lot of components in the seat to mitigate the problem.

At least they're determined to get to the bottom of it but the car has been at Audi dealership nearly every month for 6 months.


----------



## jhoneyman

forthay said:


> My seat wows continue  The car was booked in all this week to rectify the seat separation but got it back early on Tuesday.
> 
> Everything looked good until I drove out and turned the corner. Sigh.
> 
> I'm now back to the original problem of the seat creaking every time the car goes round a corner.
> 
> Back to Audi, checked by the master technician and is going back in next week for another week.
> 
> Master technician had a wad of paper on creaking seats and they're on fix iteration #3.
> 
> From the pictures and diagrams it looks like they're having to wrap a lot of components in the seat to mitigate the problem.
> 
> At least they're determined to get to the bottom of it but the car has been at Audi dealership nearly every month for 6 months.


Are they simply not just replacing the Airbags and plastic trim?


----------



## forthay

Not as far as I know. The seat was already rebuilt with new trims previously. This week was some new stronger clips to stop the separation although it may have involved other bits I don't know about.

From the diagrams and pictures I was shown it looks like fix iteration #3 for creaking is wrapping alot of the seat internals with materials to stop the seat from creaking.


----------



## Heath

Got mine back today after being in for a week. Even though only the driver's seat had come away, they did passenger side too. Drove away, lots of creaking from both seats, about to return but then creaking stopped. Will see if it comes back.


----------



## Dano28

Have had the trims replaced on mine, seat was squeaking from the r/h/s bolster before and after over bumps and corners, went in several times to have various bits wrapped in insulation in the end they ordered a new seat, seems to be ok now.

Next up the soundaktor rattle in dynamic - I'll wait till it's next in for service or such.


----------



## jhoneyman

Dano28 said:


> Have had the trims replaced on mine, seat was squeaking from the r/h/s bolster before and after over bumps and corners, went in several times to have various bits wrapped in insulation in the end they ordered a new seat, seems to be ok now.
> 
> Next up the soundaktor rattle in dynamic - I'll wait till it's next in for service or such.


Seems this "Wrapping" business is bit of a dead end to a perm solution.

Ahhh the soundaktor - Audi couldn't find a fault with mines.
A previous thread mentions that Audi insulated it and this fixed it (Was vibrating at a certain frequency range)
I might do this myself.


----------



## forthay

Dano28 said:


> Have had the trims replaced on mine, seat was squeaking from the r/h/s bolster before and after over bumps and corners, went in several times to have various bits wrapped in insulation in the end they ordered a new seat, seems to be ok now.
> 
> Next up the soundaktor rattle in dynamic - I'll wait till it's next in for service or such.


Nooooo. That's not what I want hear, I'm down for internal wrapping. I think it's time to push for a new seat too.


----------



## keithS

Damn. Just got back from 1st service at dealers, and was adjusting the driver's seat because someone had lowered it, and spotted the seat trim was coming away.

I'm not 100% sure, but I believe this happened while it was there...


----------



## forthay

keithS said:


> Damn. Just got back from 1st service at dealers, and was adjusting the driver's seat because someone had lowered it, and spotted the seat trim was coming away.
> 
> I'm not 100% sure, but I believe this happened while it was there...


They should fix it either way.

It's not always obvious (to me anyway). It was the creaking that made me check and then it was obvious.

I feel your pain. I'm back in a Q5 for it to fixed again. Sigh.


----------



## scratchyratface

I'm booked in tomorrow for 2 days to have the new fix applied to both sears including airbag replacement. This is their 3rd attempt after taking the car off me before on two separate occasions only to realize (both times) that they didn't have the parts on site  They have offered me the next service for free as an apology.


----------



## keithS

forthay said:


> keithS said:
> 
> 
> 
> They should fix it either way.
> 
> It's not always obvious (to me anyway). It was the creaking that made me check and then it was obvious.
> 
> I feel your pain. I'm back in a Q5 for it to fixed again. Sigh.
Click to expand...

Just phoned dealer, the parts have to be ordered from Germany (he said), and it's a days work as it involves taking the seat out etc. Oh well, might get something different to drive then (had a Q3 yesterday, wow was the suspension soft compared to the TT)


----------



## Dano28

Make sure you inspect the side skirt after having any work done on the seats, mines back in a couple of weeks to have it touched up/sprayed as it was damaged.


----------



## daddow

Had mine back today after 3 days and guess what? putting my coat on the back seat from the drivers side when I got home I noticed the passenger seat had developed the same problem, I don't think they believed me when I phoned to report it.They did do a full vehicle check tyre's etc and wash clean so no real problem booked in for other seat August.


----------



## scratchyratface

I got my car back yesterday after Audi had it for 2 days, the latest fix was applied but they haven't replaced the airbags. The seats look so good now, I'm hoping it stays that way. Only a minor issue but it did detract from the rest of the interior quality + I kept seeing the side of the seat hanging out from the internal mirror, grrrrrrrrr.


----------



## migzy

Right peeps I thought I'd give you and update after visiting Audi in London Brentford.

So this is officially from them, there is no fix, they are still awaiting a resolution from Audi and I've got to call back every month to check.

I phoned Audi HQ and they gave me some crap about not being aware of any issues :evil:

So pretty much left in limbo till Audi get their shit together

Migzy


----------



## migzy

I've started a Facebook and twitter debate on their profiles.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/888017192406614016
MIgzy


----------



## DaveTTS21

Just adding my 2p's worth to hopefully help those who are still having problems. My 2016 TTS went in to Leeds Audi Monday morning. They agreed to replace trim on both seats under warranty before having even looked at my car. FYI I reported it to them a couple of weeks ago.

All done and dusted and picked car up later that afternoon. Seems to have done the trick apart from a few scratches on the door sills as reported by a few others on here. Really can't be bothered to argue about that as life's too short.

Time will tell whether replacing the trim is a permanent or temporary fix. Either way there is clearly a recognised issue so bad form for any dealers to suggest otherwise.


----------



## migzy

peeps see if you can see this post I'm paranoid they've deleted it




__ https://www.facebook.com/AudiUK/posts/1422820324420004



migzy


----------



## forthay

migzy said:


> peeps see if you can see this post I'm paranoid they've deleted it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/AudiUK/posts/1422820324420004
> 
> 
> 
> migzy


This peep can still see the post


----------



## migzy

I've got the ball rolling had a call back from the dealership and audi customer services on twitter.

It's be interesting to know how many people are actually affected by this. Either way it's shouldn't be happening on a £45K car

migzy


----------



## Domz

From Australia and same issue here obviously.

Had the trims replaced twice, and now waiting for a fix from Audi Australia for almost 6 months now.
If you guys have no fix, doubt we down here will get a fix anytime soon [smiley=bomb.gif]

Wonder if I sell the car what will the explaination be - "mate ring Audi!"


----------



## GrantTTS

I have had the problem for long time.

My local dealer had the car in as i posted previously advised of the TP at that time saying do not fix pending a proper fix. i chased several times and no fix available.

The dealer has now rung and booked the car in for two days week after next to apply the fix. From this i take it that as others here have said there is a change in the TP and a revised fix in place. My concern is having to lose the car for two days each time one fails (there are four after all) i am not getting any feeling that they will fix all but we shall see.

For info mine is now so far off that the whole interior of the seat is visible...with an airbag inside wonder if it really should be a safety issue, more from will it deploy properly if needed?... than damaging it.


----------



## migzy

booked in for 2nd aug for revision 3 fix apparently, they've ordered the parts required from germany.

we shall wait and see if it's just a stop gap fix

ta

migzy


----------



## keithS

It's been 2 weeks and I haven't heard a thing from Aylesbury Audi. Perhaps not a surprise though, as they seem very averse to phoning people back. Meanwhile it looks like the passenger seat might need doing too.


----------



## EvilTed

Both drivers and passengers seats have gone after 1 year on my MY'16 TTS.
For what it's worth I'm pushing a slightly different safety angle which may help others - Once the trim slips it obstructs the "pull strap" for the rear seat access which means it fails to return to locked so you can move the seat and return it to standard position but it doesn't lock in, the second you brake the seat back flies forward. Pretty dangerous for any poor passenger.

I think this should be enough to get their attention.


----------



## keithS

Took the car in to the dealers yesterday and they fixed both seats at the same time, hopefully no more problems now.

Is it just me or is the seat height adjuster incapable of raising the seat while you're sitting on it? The lever also seems rather flimsy.


----------



## debonair

keithS said:


> Took the car in to the dealers yesterday and they fixed both seats at the same time, hopefully no more problems now.
> 
> Is it just me or is the seat height adjuster incapable of raising the seat while you're sitting on it? The lever also seems rather flimsy.


No problems here with raising/lowering the seat while sitting in it


----------



## Magpie10

Unbelievable that Audi can't fix this. 
Makes one believe that there is a fundamental flaw in design and band-aiding is not working.
After nearly 2 years of this situation, Audi need to provide honest and transparent communication where this is at.


----------



## 21tesla

I started getting my sport seats repaired last September. Aug 8 will mark at least the fifth trip at the dealer and the fourth time they pull my seat out the car and replace the clips. They insist on seeing the car before ordering the clips yet again so I guess there will be a sixth visit sometime this month, too. The drivers side is fine since last year but the passenger outer clip has popped. Nobody even sits in the seat. I may have had "version 1" installed a few times, maybe "version 2", if there is such a thing, will be better.


----------



## GrantTTS

My TTS is at the dealer right now having the 'fix'

I spoke with the service manager who told me that the seats were being attended to as a pair and is quite an involved job requiring the seats out etc. I might have misheard but I think the drivers seat air bag is replaced too. They have asked for it for two days so we shall see tomorrow if all is well and then how long it stays fixed???


----------



## keithS

debonair said:


> No problems here with raising/lowering the seat while sitting in it


Ah you're right, it has a fair bit of play in it making me think it was not working at first.

They fixed both mine by 5pm, in fact it would have been earlier except they had some problem with parts they ordered and had to go to MK Audi to get the right ones. Or so they said.

Curiously, they managed to reset the clock to exactly 1 hour earlier - perhaps they have to disconnect electrics when doing the job?


----------



## johnny_hungus

keithS said:


> debonair said:
> 
> 
> 
> No problems here with raising/lowering the seat while sitting in it
> 
> 
> 
> Ah you're right, it has a fair bit of play in it making me think it was not working at first.
> 
> They fixed both mine by 5pm, in fact it would have been earlier except they had some problem with parts they ordered and had to go to MK Audi to get the right ones. Or so they said.
> 
> Curiously, they managed to reset the clock to exactly 1 hour earlier - perhaps they have to disconnect electrics when doing the job?
Click to expand...

I saw you leaving as I was collecting my TTS last night from Aylesbury Audi.

Seat is definitely well and truly fixed now, I can feel a marked difference in the whole structure, no crackling, no movement where it shouldn't be and they fixed the squeaking at the sides of the seat too. Good job on mine, much happier now.


----------



## keithS

johnny_hungus said:


> I saw you leaving as I was collecting my TTS last night from Aylesbury Audi.
> 
> Seat is definitely well and truly fixed now, I can feel a marked difference in the whole structure, no crackling, no movement where it shouldn't be and they fixed the squeaking at the sides of the seat too. Good job on mine, much happier now.


Small world! I did notice yours, and thought it was a new one at first - looked very shiny!


----------



## EvilTed

My car went in to Oxford Audi this morning, they didn't quibble over this at all.
Just said it would take half a day to fix and then got on with it. Certainly seemed like this was a regular thing for them and no suggestion they had to send out for parts or that it may not actually be a warranty issue.

I may be speaking too soon of course. They may yet come back and say that, having taken my seats apart, they realise they need some part to fix it which they don't actually have.


----------



## GrantTTS

GrantTTS said:


> My TTS is at the dealer right now having the 'fix'
> 
> I spoke with the service manager who told me that the seats were being attended to as a pair and is quite an involved job requiring the seats out etc. I might have misheard but I think the drivers seat air bag is replaced too. They have asked for it for two days so we shall see tomorrow if all is well and then how long it stays fixed???












Got my car back this evening. All four strips replaced plus the two air bags. Not a squeak or rattle from the seats on the way home albeit a short journey
Also had software update to try and cure the normal known niggles with MMI bugs will report back.


----------



## migzy

mines in for 2 days as well, apparently there's no an official audi bulletin to advise of the fault.

wonder if they'll issue a recall.

ta

migzy


----------



## EvilTed

EvilTed said:


> My car went in to Oxford Audi this morning, they didn't quibble over this at all.
> Just said it would take half a day to fix and then got on with it. Certainly seemed like this was a regular thing for them and no suggestion they had to send out for parts or that it may not actually be a warranty issue.
> 
> I may be speaking too soon of course. They may yet come back and say that, having taken my seats apart, they realise they need some part to fix it which they don't actually have.


Well, I called it.
Unable to fix as although they have the clips the airbags are on back order so no resolution until they have those in stock.


----------



## migzy

all fixed and looking good as new, let's see if it lasts

migzy


----------



## Gren

Mine's just come back from Camberley Audi.

Was in for a day. Don't think they started until lunchtime and it was finished by around 3.30. Included a new airbag on the paperwork.

All looks good. In fact a tighter fit than the passenger seat. Not sure if that one is going or whether the new fittings are just tighter than when the car was brand new.


----------



## daddow

Got mine back last week for the passenger upgrade both done now, got the opportunity to speak to the manager who said no upgrade like these will ever be above say 70%/80% of a original manufacturer installation and failure will always be more than a possibility!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, time to get rid I suppose.


----------



## TTGazza

Mines going in to Southend Audi on Monday, both seats trim is coming away and the passenger seat doesn't lock back unless you play with the strap, I'll report back hopefully with good news.


----------



## jryoung

When I got my side strips replaced earlier this year, they didn't mention the airbags - I had to argue about it just to get them to replace the 4th strip (since 3 had broken)


----------



## GrantTTS

I was told by the Service Manager that the TP replaced both trims and the airbags and my warranty acknowledgement stated same, requiring seats to be totally removed from car. If Gren said his was turned round quickly one has to wonder if they carried out the TP and Camberly Audi are just a slick operation, or they only replaced the trims...........


----------



## daddow

Was informed Air bags replaced on mine.


----------



## TTGazza

Well Southend Audi agreed there's a problem with the seats, no flies on them that's for sure, so it's got to go back for trim and airbag replacement as they didn't have the parts in stck, strangely they've booked it for a week but they said they hoped it wouldn't take that long. We'll soon find out.


----------



## DOD00

I called in last week with mine and it took 5 mins for them to say clips and airbag. It also took them 2 hours to do the job, all sorted and no hassle thanksfully!


----------



## festab

Domz said:


> From Australia and same issue here obviously.
> 
> Had the trims replaced twice, and now waiting for a fix from Audi Australia for almost 6 months now.
> If you guys have no fix, doubt we down here will get a fix anytime soon [smiley=bomb.gif]
> 
> Wonder if I sell the car what will the explaination be - "mate ring Audi!"


I am in Autsralia too. Have a 2015 TT with 1 yr warranty left. I called in to the dealer who said that if it looks like someone broke the trim then it's not a warranty claim. By the looks of the forum I should be demanding 4 new trims?


----------



## Shug750S

TTGazza said:


> Well Southend Audi agreed there's a problem with the seats, no flies on them that's for sure, so it's got to go back for trim and airbag replacement as they didn't have the parts in stck, strangely they've booked it for a week but they said they hoped it wouldn't take that long. We'll soon find out.


A week? To replace a couple of clips and some trim...

Just tell them to get parts and you'll drop it in when they have them.

Unless you're getting an R8 loaner, in which case take as long as they like :lol:


----------



## jhoneyman

festab said:


> Domz said:
> 
> 
> 
> From Australia and same issue here obviously.
> 
> Had the trims replaced twice, and now waiting for a fix from Audi Australia for almost 6 months now.
> If you guys have no fix, doubt we down here will get a fix anytime soon [smiley=bomb.gif]
> 
> Wonder if I sell the car what will the explaination be - "mate ring Audi!"
> 
> 
> 
> I am in Autsralia too. Have a 2015 TT with 1 yr warranty left. I called in to the dealer who said that if it looks like someone broke the trim then it's not a warranty claim. By the looks of the forum I should be demanding 4 new trims?
Click to expand...

You need to be progressing this. What BS.
Show them this thread.


----------



## Heath

Mine took a week to fix mainly due to one of the replacement trims being scratched so had to be reordered and then had wrong airbags!!??


----------



## scratchyratface

Hey festab, whereabouts are you? I'm in Brisbane and had all 4 trims replaced, it took 3 attempts due to screwups by the dealer but they had no issues actually accepting the fault.


----------



## Magpie10

Had the cracked trims but my Melbourne (Australia) based Dealer was awaiting the factory clearance on service fix/parts. 
Yesterday the driver seat clip snapped and I now have the split seat trim problem as well.

I have sat back and waited for a permanent fix to this problem. However, as the weeks go by, I am increasingly certain that this is a fundamental design flaw with the Mk3 Sportseat. I doubt Audi have fixed this in current production vehicle. If they had resolved with current produced vehicles, they would be rolling out the fix to the sold carparc ASAP!!

Would be interested in the LATEST production build date that forum members have experienced either cracked trims or split seat.


----------



## scratchyratface

Hey Magpie10, there was a brand new TT roadster in the Brisbane dealer showroom with the side trim issue, this was a few months ago but I would say they were still pumping them out with the dodgy clips. I'd be interested to see if any TT RS cars had the same issue, you would hope not!


----------



## ROBH49

Don't kid yourself thinking this is only an issue with the standard Tt or TTS I have the TTRS and it's been in the dealership last week to have the seat side panels replaced.


----------



## TTGazza

Got it back after four days and the trim is neat and in place correctly, the passenger seat also now locks back, there are no rattles or paint scrapes so they seem to have done a decent job. Fingers crossed it stays that way.


----------



## Magpie10

In frustration I reached out to Audi Australia on this saga. In turn, Audi Australia contacted Audi AG Technical and were told that another modification part has just been released via a "TPI" (Technical Product Improvement). Parts supply not yet available in Oz apparently.

In any case, I will wait on a "gold plated all clear" before I submit my vehicle for repairs.


----------



## scratchyratface

Urghhhhhhh, really? Well so far my seats have held together, although I don't access the rear seats very often. I will keep an eye on the version of the 'fix' that I have.


----------



## Magpie10

Side seat trim + clips etc. have to work with seat airbag at deployment. The trim and clips should not be so strong that it negatively impacts the desired airbag deployment performance.
Audi are keeping silent on this problem. I think they are struggling to come up with a fix that provides lifetime durability of the seat without compromising the airbag performance. Tricky stuff with a load of re-engineering and testing. Might explain the time taken thus far.


----------



## zainster

Mines gone in to have the drivers seat surround plastic trim replaced as its cracked and for both seats coming out of their bases. All being done under warranty.


----------



## Insignia

In Australia, parts are now apparently available as my dealer has now ordered them for my car (at last!)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Magpie10

Hi Insignia. It would be appreciated if you could advise what parts and process were used once the work is completed. Good luck!


----------



## Insignia

Shall do

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jryoung

FYI - my driver's seat sides have broken again, less than 12 months after being replaced (and only about 3000 miles).
Looking forward to the fight required with my local dealer in Surrey to get them fixed again. I know they didn't touch the airbags last time


----------



## 21tesla

jryoung said:


> FYI - my driver's seat sides have broken again, less than 12 months after being replaced (and only about 3000 miles). Looking forward to the fight required with my local dealer in Surrey to get them fixed again. I know they didn't touch the airbags last time


That dealer sucks, I'm sorry ! How can they complain when they are probably getting paid well to make the repair. They should be apologizing to you and offering valet pick up.

In the latest fix, airbags and clips get replaced together in a new parts package.


----------



## johnny_hungus

Well I find myself back here again, after about 6, maybe 7 goes at fixing my seat in the TTS...

When the last fix was applied by my dealer which included the side panels and airbags, the seat was continuing to crackle and crunch under my back when I sat or moved in the seat, so several months ago Audi agreed to ship a new seat and upholstery in bits to the dealer. After many months of waiting, the seat was built and the leather was fitted by a local upholsterer.

Upon viewing the seat, my first words were "you are not putting that in my f****** car". The upholstering is terrible and will not wear well in my opinion and I am not willing to give it a chance, I have standards and this is below mine.

Now I have a battle about to begin. The dealer says there is no more they can do and Audi UK are saying that they will not do anything else to support the claim.

Looking at my options now...


----------



## jhoneyman

My bolsters over 9 months are beginning to look / sag like those photos are.
Guessing that all the upholsterer did was fit the leather covers over the seat frame etc. 
Maybe stretched them too much hence the saggy look.

Still unacceptable. .

How come a new seat never surfaced fully built from factory ?


----------



## johnny_hungus

Cost of shipping? I have no idea as to the wisdom of Audi but I do know that I have a battle ahead of me...


----------



## Gren

jryoung said:


> FYI - my driver's seat sides have broken again, less than 12 months after being replaced (and only about 3000 miles).
> Looking forward to the fight required with my local dealer in Surrey to get them fixed again. I know they didn't touch the airbags last time


Not sure which Surrey dealer you used but try Camberley. Fixed mine, no questions asked, airbag included (or at least it was on the paperwork!). Sorted in a day and still looks great a few months on.


----------



## jryoung

21tesla said:


> jryoung said:
> 
> 
> 
> FYI - my driver's seat sides have broken again, less than 12 months after being replaced (and only about 3000 miles). Looking forward to the fight required with my local dealer in Surrey to get them fixed again. I know they didn't touch the airbags last time
> 
> 
> 
> That dealer sucks, I'm sorry ! How can they complain when they are probably getting paid well to make the repair. They should be apologizing to you and offering valet pick up.
> 
> In the latest fix, airbags and clips get replaced together in a new parts package.
Click to expand...

To be fair, when I took my car in for the service and discussed the problem, they acknowledged that there was an updated TPI , and they agreed to apply the new fix to all 4 seat sides, booked in for January, no issue. The service manager was very helpful.
They are also going to apply the TPI for the rear suspension knocking / thumping.


----------



## NoelTTS

Hi. I am booked for this job at my Italian dealer. They have never seen this fault yet. 
Does someone have the TPI reference number or better still a copy of the actual TPI ?

Thanks


----------



## johnny_hungus

The plot thickens with my replacement seat...

I don't know if this is normal but the leather was fitted by a technician and not by a professional upholsterer as was promised.

I was told the seat would have looked worse if it had been done by a pro upholsterer and that the leather looks different on a brand new factory seat because the foam and leather is softened up a lot by assemblers getting in and out of the car a lot.

I think I must have something written on my forehead...

Not knowing how to handle this bunch of liars and ongoing issue.


----------



## jhoneyman

It is amazing the amount of BS they spout.
I feel your pain.. I ended up fixing an issue myself after they wanted to rip put my whole dash/seats.

I fixed it in 30 mins etc..

My seats were fixed (by them) and seem to be holing up well.


----------



## Shug750S

johnny_hungus said:


> I was told the seat would have looked worse if it had been done by a pro upholsterer and that the leather looks different on a brand new factory seat because the foam and leather is softened up a lot by assemblers getting in and out of the car a lot.
> 
> I think I must have something written on my forehead...
> 
> Not knowing how to handle this bunch of liars and ongoing issue.


Complete BS. Just watch the TT or any car assembly line on YouTube and count how many people sit on the seat..

Apart from the guy driving it off the line bet only four or five max. Everything is installed in a logical order to make the process more efficient.

Bet more people use the seat after it leaves the factory, moving it onto trains, ferries, transporters, pdi, all the mechanics and sales guys testing launch control etc.


----------



## BruceMonty

Well, the issue with seats isn't going away. My 17 plate TTS is booked into Audi Epsom for a warranty repair that is apparently going to take three to four days!! Both my front seats are "falling apart" to quote the dealer.


----------



## Number86

Thanks soley to this thread, as I wouldn't of noticed otherwise, i had my seats done by Slough audi last week, without a single problem. The tech had seen the issue before however.

I wonder how long this will last...


----------



## dink

Just noticed the drivers seat in my TTS has the same issue that a lot of other people have had. I the sides of the seat are loose and I can see a small plastic connector inside has snapped.


----------



## delta16

So would you all say the Supersport seats are not worth getting due to the issues? Or do some people not have issues?

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## debonair

I would say they are definitely worth it as the seats are far better than the standard seats, as long as you don't mind taking your car back to the dealer when the side trim falls off


----------



## Gren

debonair said:


> I would say they are definitely worth it as the seats are far better than the standard seats, as long as you don't mind taking your car back to the dealer when the side trim falls off


This exactly. One of the best things about the interior imho


----------



## Rumney

Gren said:


> debonair said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would say they are definitely worth it as the seats are far better than the standard seats, as long as you don't mind taking your car back to the dealer when the side trim falls off
> 
> 
> 
> This exactly. One of the best things about the interior imho
Click to expand...

I highly recommend the SS seats as they are very comfortable, supportive and look fantastic. Mine are black with contrast stitching in light grey. I had the 'silver' seat side trips fitted as part of the new factory build and have had no issues with them at all (touch wood)


----------



## Magpie10

I have just had my 2015 TT sportseats rectified for the splitting trim problem.

The quality of the repair seems to be excellent with one glaring exception. My vehicle was fitted with the anthracite trim option. However, upon pickup of the vehicle I found it was fitted with the standard silver trim. The dealer explained that this was the only call up possible with my VIN. Upon checking, the dealership confirmed that there was no anthracite trim for the warranty repair. So I now have different coloured trims for the seats compared to the rest of the interior.

I have queried why anthracite seat trims are available on new vehicles but not the warranty fix. Frankly, I haven't got an answer yet. Is the warranty seat trim a different part to the current OE part ??

Has anyone in the UK had an anthracite seat trim correctly replaced ?


----------



## Gren

All I know is that I paid extra for the silver sides (is that anthracite?) when I bought the car and that's what I have now on the repaired seat.

I'd have not accepted anything else as, as you say, there are other parts in the cabin that match - around the gearstick etc. At the very least they need to match the entire cabin if they are going to replace the side panels with a different colour.


----------



## gAgNiCk

How much does it cost to fix this issue outside warranty? Just noticed the outside of both my seats has gone after reading this thread, what a crap design...


----------



## jhoneyman

gAgNiCk said:


> How much does it cost to fix this issue outside warranty? Just noticed the outside of both my seats has gone after reading this thread, what a crap design...


Main issue here is that the airbags should also be replaced at the same time. New parts are not compatible with the old airbag.
However dealers are not documenting this.


----------



## Magpie10

Seat problem should not be restricted to the factory warranty period. I am not familiar with UK consumer law. But given that the design was flawed from the get-go it should be repaired by Audi. I would be disappointed if Audi haven't a policy fix applying to this issue.


----------



## gAgNiCk

Magpie10 said:


> Seat problem should not be restricted to the factory warranty period. I am not familiar with UK consumer law. But given that the design was flawed from the get-go it should be repaired by Audi. I would be disappointed if Audi haven't a policy fix applying to this issue.


My car is going in for it's 3 year Haldex oil and brake fluid renewal on Wednesday, I'm just outside the warranty period so I'm going to chance my arm and see what they say. I'm not expecting much joy as they were asking for £60 to investigate my frozen/stuck window the other day, I remedied myself by pulling the fuse...


----------



## gAgNiCk

Just for the curious, my car is a month out of warranty, Audi inform me that it will cost around £1000 to replace two seat trims, they couldn't give me an exact figure until they've stripped the seats down. As a good will gesture they have offered to pay half or I have the option of taking out another years warranty which would cover the work. Better than nothing I suppose, the super sport seats are renowned for this according to the Audi guys although the 'fix' is supposed to be permanent. Has anyone experienced failure of the redesigned parts?


----------



## jhoneyman

The fact that they acknowledge they are renowned for failing tells me they should be doing it for free.
Yes there are others on here whom have had the new fixes begin to fail - Mainly because they added new trim and NOT the airbags... some dealers do and some don't.

The perm fix is airbag and new trim replacement....

The old airbags through time 'push' out the new designed trim.


----------



## gAgNiCk

They are proposing the full technical bulletin resolution, which includes airbags, and say they aren't aware of any incidents of the new revised parts failing. I'm going to take out an extra year's warranty as it is the cheapest option...


----------



## N16k

N16k said:


> Does any one have a problem with the bottom part of the seat moving about under acceleration and braking?
> Ive already got it booked into the garage to have it looked at, just wondered if anyone else has the same problem..


For the person that PM'd me (ATT67), Unfortunately I cant reply via PM as it does not allow me to use that service. However hopefully you will see this. (maybe someone can send him this response)
So Audi had my car, took the seat apart and found that one of the rails had broke. as it was broke they wouldn't put it back together and had to back order the part. 1 month later of running around in a courtesy car they fitted the new part and it all went away. Sold the car a month later so not sure if the problem ever came back.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

Magpie10 said:


> I have just had my 2015 TT sportseats rectified for the splitting trim problem.
> 
> The quality of the repair seems to be excellent with one glaring exception. My vehicle was fitted with the anthracite trim option. However, upon pickup of the vehicle I found it was fitted with the standard silver trim. The dealer explained that this was the only call up possible with my VIN. Upon checking, the dealership confirmed that there was no anthracite trim for the warranty repair. So I now have different coloured trims for the seats compared to the rest of the interior.
> 
> I have queried why anthracite seat trims are available on new vehicles but not the warranty fix. Frankly, I haven't got an answer yet. Is the warranty seat trim a different part to the current OE part ??
> 
> Has anyone in the UK had an anthracite seat trim correctly replaced ?


Yes, I had anthracite seat trim replaced under warranty about a year ago.


----------



## Magpie10

Not sure that the latest fix (trim/ bracket/airbags etc) was available one year ago. So, I remain unsure whether anthracite seat trims are available on the latest fix.
In any case, given that the repair went well and that I don't want the seats taken apart again, I agreed to Audi Australia's offer of a free service.
(I'm getting used to the colour mix. Once, you are seated, the seat trims are not visible anyway!)


----------



## NoelTTS

Just had mine done here in Italy, including airbag replacement.

Looks good as new, I hope it lasts!


----------



## Insignia

Had mine done in Australia just before Christmas and they also look like new. Took 4 days including repairs to passenger side rear seat release.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NoelTTS

Insignia said:


> Had mine done in Australia just before Christmas and they also look like new. Took 4 days including repairs to passenger side rear seat release.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes, 4 days for me too.


----------



## jryoung

Mine is going in to Guildford on Monday for all 4 sides to be fixed with the "new" fix - they will have the car for the week


----------



## Magpie10

Surprised how long some owners had to leave their vehicles at the dealership for the seat trim fix. (e.g. "4 days" / "week")

The latest fix was done sameday on my vehicle. They preordered the parts and had prior Audi authority to proceed.


----------



## gAgNiCk

Mine is going in next Tuesday, I've been told it could take three days as they need to strip it down, to see what they are dealing with, then order parts? Three sides are currently hanging off, I'm assuming they will replace all 4?


----------



## swanny78

Had mine done too in November. 2nd time in but this time they replaced all of sides and airbags etc. Last time they just replaced faulty clip. Looks great now. Still squeaks a bit but ill live with that. Derby Audi did manage to gouge a groove in my door sill removing the seats. They did replace the sill tho no questions asked admitted the fault, so no dramas.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## YTF

I'm looking for a TTS at the moment. Found a July 2017 (registered) car that I like the spec of. How will I know if its got the old or new clips? Is there a way to tell? Do ALL of these seats break eventually?


----------



## BauhauTTS

Mine is in for service currently and having the seats repaired. They said that they would have to have the car first to verify the problem (even though it was verified on the last service) as otherwise Audi might not approve the repair. It might have gone a little quicker if they hadn't ordered two right hand side trim pieces twice d'oh! They put in the newer, stronger airbags, so that's good. The A4 S-line and Q5 have been nice enough loaners, but don't put a  on your face like the TTS!


----------



## jryoung

yeah, mine is fixed now. the a5 was nice, but I prefer the tt.


----------



## adey

my 2015 roadster goes in on Monday next week for repair to both seats , I asked what parts had been ordered they did say the parts include 2 new airbags so lets hope they do a good job, car only has 10,000 miles on the clock


----------



## migzy

mines going back in for the passenger seat, even though I did ask them to replace both months ago, on a good note the one they did fix hasn't had any further issues and it was replaced last november.

migzy


----------



## GavinE

Mine broke this weekend!  
Just booked in with Ipswich Audi to investigate and repair. 3 week wait, hopefully they can get the parts quick.


----------



## jryoung

I would advise anyone with TTS seats that haven't broken yet, to demand the "fix" before your warranty runs out, as they will break eventually!


----------



## DPG

I've asked my local dealer to look at mine.

They had to take photos and send them off to Audi first


----------



## captainhero17

DPG said:


> I've asked my local dealer to look at mine.
> 
> They had to take photos and send them off to Audi first


The fact that they had to take a photo of a well known problem with these seats and send it to AUDI HQ in Ingolstadt is a testament to how braindead are the people who work in those dealerships.

They had to do the same with my seats but for a problem where the seats backrest slant a bit after a certain time.


----------



## TRTT

@captainhero17 I had both problems on my old 2015 TT. Fast fix under warranty, but a pain nonetheless. I thought I was the only one imagining a problem with the seat leaning back over time!


----------



## captainhero17

TRTT said:


> @captainhero17 I had both problems on my old 2015 TT. Fast fix under warranty, but a pain nonetheless. I thought I was the only one imagining a problem with the seat leaning back over time!


Super Sport seats with manual adjustment?

If so what did you tell them and did they have to take it up to the Audi HQ in Germany?


----------



## TRTT

Audi hadn't heard of it until I raised it (apparently) and of course, given the fact that the fault only becomes apparent over time (in my case it was noticeable after a couple of days or so), it was a difficult one to reproduce. Audi Bitburg (DE) took my word for it and whilst I can't recall what they replaced/tightened, their fix was effective. I couldn't say if they needed to consult HQ or not, but if they did, they didn't inform me.

This was the sole reason for my choosing electric seats on the TTS I have now. My wife _very very_ rarely drives my car, so seat position is more of a set-and-forget for me. Had it not been for fear of this repeat issue, I wouldn't have insisted in having this box checked.


----------



## captainhero17

TRTT said:


> Audi hadn't heard of it until I raised it (apparently) and of course, given the fact that the fault only becomes apparent over time (in my case it was noticeable after a couple of days or so), it was a difficult one to reproduce. Audi Bitburg (DE) took my word for it and whilst I can't recall what they replaced/tightened, their fix was effective. I couldn't say if they needed to consult HQ or not, but if they did, they didn't inform me.
> 
> This was the sole reason for my choosing electric seats on the TTS I have now. My wife _very very_ rarely drives my car, so seat position is more of a set-and-forget for me. Had it not been for fear of this repeat issue, I wouldn't have insisted in having this box checked.


Exactly the issue is apparent after a period of few days. I just proceeded to show them the referent point (aka. my finger) and how the seat "moves forward" pass the finger/nail once I apply some pressure with my other hand to the back of the seat.

My local dealership said its and I quote "impossible" since there are "no moving parts inside the seat". They did not bother to check the cog bellow the seats sides if its lose or not. I blame the adjusting wheel and whatever is attached to it. Might be either lose or broken and therefore unable to hold down the include for a prolonged time.

I also noticed that the lumbar support shifts its air pressure and sturdiness over a period of driving.


----------



## jhoneyman

My car (tts) is in for the 4th time regarding seats.
Yes I had the 'ghost' recline issue and they without any resistance attempted to fix this. New seat frame was installed which rectified the issue. Although that fix induced a new seat base clicking issue .. New seat frame being installed this week.

First two issues were the plastic side trim peeling back.. again fixed with no resistance .


----------



## captainhero17

jhoneyman said:


> My car (tts) is in for the 4th time regarding seats.
> Yes I had the 'ghost' recline issue and they without any resistance attempted to fix this. New seat frame was installed which rectified the issue. Although that fix induced a new seat base clicking issue .. New seat frame being installed this week.
> 
> First two issues were the plastic side trim peeling back.. again fixed with no resistance .


Now I definitely need to drive to another dealership to try to fix this. Knowing that people had the same issue (which in itself is very hard to describe and you always feel like you are imagining it).


----------



## ReTTro fit

jhoneyman said:


> My car (tts) is in for the 4th time regarding seats.
> Yes I had the 'ghost' recline issue and they without any resistance attempted to fix this. New seat frame was installed which rectified the issue. Although that fix induced a new seat base clicking issue .. New seat frame being installed this week.
> 
> First two issues were the plastic side trim peeling back.. again fixed with no resistance .


Could you describe the clicking your experiencing ?

Is it like an electrical click, like a relay clicking on ? 
Is it only when accelerating ?

I'm experiencing this at the minute, I had the side trim repair / replace a month ago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhoneyman

Hi.
It is a clicking noise which happens when I move about or compress the seat base.


----------



## thebears

The creaking ans the seat back coming away is a very common issue. Ive had three fixes so far and this week the problem is back again. Now fightiong with Audi as the car is out of warranty (2015 TTS) and they are walking away from it. Ill probably end up taking them through the courts!


----------



## Barmybob

CREAKING



forthay said:


> From the diagrams and pictures I was shown it looks like fix iteration #3 for creaking is wrapping alot of the seat internals with materials to stop the seat from creaking.





johnny_hungus said:


> Seat is definitely well and truly fixed now, I can feel a marked difference in the whole structure, no crackling, no movement where it shouldn't be and they fixed the squeaking at the sides of the seat too. Good job on mine, much happier now.


RECLINE



captainhero17 said:


> TRTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Audi hadn't heard of it until I raised it (apparently) and of course, given the fact that the fault only becomes apparent over time (in my case it was noticeable after a couple of days or so), it was a difficult one to reproduce. Audi Bitburg (DE) took my word for it and whilst I can't recall what they replaced/tightened, their fix was effective. I couldn't say if they needed to consult HQ or not, but if they did, they didn't inform me.
> 
> This was the sole reason for my choosing electric seats on the TTS I have now. My wife _very very_ rarely drives my car, so seat position is more of a set-and-forget for me. Had it not been for fear of this repeat issue, I wouldn't have insisted in having this box checked.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly the issue is apparent after a period of few days. I just proceeded to show them the referent point (aka. my finger) and how the seat "moves forward" pass the finger/nail once I apply some pressure with my other hand to the back of the seat. My local dealership said its and I quote "impossible" since there are "no moving parts inside the seat". They did not bother to check the cog bellow the seats sides if its lose or not. I blame the adjusting wheel and whatever is attached to it. Might be either lose or broken and therefore unable to hold down the include for a prolonged time.
Click to expand...

It would appear that my side pannels are fine. However after spending a month undertaking a 3000 mile road trip with the car I have noticed the annoying creaking, on both front seats. I also have the reclining isue on the driver seat, at one point the seat actually went back several cm's under hard acceleration 

I will take the car in this week but I'm far from happy


----------



## Barmybob

Somewhat shocked to discover the seat back frame / mechanism was worn, not great for a year old car!
Items replaced under warranty.


----------



## captainhero17

Barmybob said:


> Somewhat shocked to discover the seat back frame / mechanism was worn, not great for a year old car!
> Items replaced under warranty.


What did the dealership say about the "reclining backrest "?


----------



## KevC

With my first MOT due in in 4 weeks time and as such the warranty is about to run out, I've just noticed both my seats have that separating back panel issue.

How long does it take them to do that these days? Do they need some advanced warning so they can order the parts in? I'd like to drop the car off and get the seats, MOT and service all done at the same time but if it's going to be a couple of days I'll need to arrange a courtesy car.


----------



## DPG

Time to do it was a day, time to get all the parts from Germany was 3 weeks.


----------



## gAgNiCk

DPG said:


> Time to do it was a day, time to get all the parts from Germany was 3 weeks.


Mine was also in for the guts of a week while they messed around trying to get parts, came back with some new squeaks for free...


----------



## KevC

I popped in this morning and the service chap knew all about the seats. Didn't need to come and look, just made a note to order the kit in for when the service is on the 12th. Hopefully it'll get there in time and I can get it all done at once. I'm off that week and within walking distance of the dealer so if they need it an extra day that's ok. Fingers crossed!


----------



## aeroflott

Is this a problem with older cars? Was it fixed at some point at the factory with the upgraded parts for all cars since?


----------



## KevC

My car is an October '16 build and it's happened on that. I think the build fix was sometime towards the end of 16/start of 17.


----------



## aeroflott

Thanks. I drive a 17 plate TT with these seats and haven't seen any problems - hopefully I made the cut!


----------



## Barmybob

captainhero17 said:


> Barmybob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Somewhat shocked to discover the seat back frame / mechanism was worn, not great for a year old car!
> Items replaced under warranty.
> 
> 
> 
> What did the dealership say about the "reclining backrest "?
Click to expand...

The backrest was replaced to cure this issue, but it has rectified the squeak too.


----------



## captainhero17

Barmybob said:


> captainhero17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barmybob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Somewhat shocked to discover the seat back frame / mechanism was worn, not great for a year old car!
> Items replaced under warranty.
> 
> 
> 
> What did the dealership say about the "reclining backrest "?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The backrest was replaced to cure this issue, but it has rectified the squeak too.
Click to expand...

If only my dealership believed me. They told me that its impossible and that they never heard of this problem ever.


----------



## kevin#34

....ask to your dealer to search for TBS A741824 2042470- and A741522 2042470


----------



## captainhero17

Will do kev,
Question: what does this mean (these numbers?)
Is this a code for the documented examples of this problem?

Do I book a regular service and then tell them?
Or do I mention this 1st and then explain that I have the seats problem?
(I apologise the stupid questions, but the dealership in the town I am currently in haven't dealt with anything more complicated than a3 tdi). They are under educated, i got someone to give me this job morons.


----------



## kevin#34

you don't need to wait for next service, just visit them and show your seats condition and then the Technical Service Bulletin

go here
https://www.aboutautomobile.com/Technic ... di/TT/Seat

and click on _Download This TSB_


----------



## captainhero17

kevin#34 said:


> you don't need to wait for next service, just visit them and show your seats condition and then the Technical Service Bulletin
> 
> go here
> https://www.aboutautomobile.com/Technic ... di/TT/Seat
> 
> and click on _Download This TSB_


Aaaaa, ok. I think we misunderstood each other. I was not complaining that my side trim was breaking.
I was complaining that my seat backrest tends to slant and go back a bit after few days of driving it. (like the wheel you use to adjust your backrest is lose or something).

I find myself having to readjust the seat ever 7 days or so.


----------



## kevin#34

ah, sorry, I misunderstood..
Me too, I feel back rest adjusting a bit occasionally, while driving


----------



## Ruudfood

kevin#34 said:


> you don't need to wait for next service, just visit them and show your seats condition and then the Technical Service Bulletin
> 
> go here
> https://www.aboutautomobile.com/Technic ... di/TT/Seat
> 
> and click on _Download This TSB_


Thanks, this is really useful! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## captainhero17

Yeah kevin,
That shouldnt be like that. After few days I find that my seat backrest is moving away from the wheel (falling down).
I turn the adjustment wheel and I see noticable "dead zone" where I turn the wheel for almost a complete rotation with out the seat adjusting itself up. (Meaning that it got loose and isnt holding up the desired elevation).

Also the lumbar shifts during drive in terms or levels or inflation/hardness.


----------



## kevin#34

misunderstood again  
I was referring to side inflating parts, no problem with backrest (yet?)



kevin#34 said:


> ah, sorry, I misunderstood..
> Me too, I feel back rest adjusting a bit occasionally, while driving


----------



## mashtt_91

Noticed the same issue on my TT a few weeks back. I have the option half leather half alcantara super sports fitted. Car is 4 months outside of warranty now. Booked into main dealer, will present the service bulletin number and see what they say...fingers crossed!


----------



## DPG

mashtt_91 said:


> Noticed the same issue on my TT a few weeks back. I have the option half leather half alcantara super sports fitted. Car is 4 months outside of warranty now. Booked into main dealer, will present the service bulletin number and see what they say...fingers crossed!


Good luck with the dealership. Not a cheap fix if you have to fork out yourself


----------



## aeroflott

mashtt_91 said:


> Noticed the same issue on my TT a few weeks back. I have the option half leather half alcantara super sports fitted. Car is 4 months outside of warranty now. Booked into main dealer, will present the service bulletin number and see what they say...fingers crossed!


Out of interest, do you have a photo of the issue you've got?


----------



## Pronto

So today was the day I should have got my car and I was going to introduce myself to the forums with my new car a Glacier white TTs Mk3 2015, but its at the main dealers getting the drivers seat fixed. I've been hunting down a TTs in the right spec for some months now and have used this site to glean as much information as possible before my purchase which has been invaluable. The car is immaculate inside and out and the Dealer(non franchised) was very professional . I knew the drivers seat was faulty as I could see so from the dealers photos on their website . The dealer has taken the TTs to the Audi dealer So now im waiting for Audi Harrogate to fix this, the latest is they are replacing the airbag(s) because they have been exposed and may not function properly in the event of an accident...out of curiosity and with some time on my hands I've been looking at the sellers photos of Audi TT,s on the used car sites to see if I could spot the seat problem and there are quite a few that are so noticeable...This is an issue that needs a recall surely as a matter of safety ASAP I say....ps my dealer has told me the cost of this fix is £1500 but he has to stand that :-


----------



## mashtt_91

aeroflott said:


> mashtt_91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Noticed the same issue on my TT a few weeks back. I have the option half leather half alcantara super sports fitted. Car is 4 months outside of warranty now. Booked into main dealer, will present the service bulletin number and see what they say...fingers crossed!
> 
> 
> 
> Out of interest, do you have a photo of the issue you've got?
Click to expand...

I have tried to photo it! The shoulder bolster/pad area is the most noticeable. The plastic side trim piece clip is broken at the headrest area, though this isn't obvious from this photo and i didn't want to pries it apart risking further damage.


----------



## Ruudfood

mashtt_91 said:


> aeroflott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mashtt_91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Noticed the same issue on my TT a few weeks back. I have the option half leather half alcantara super sports fitted. Car is 4 months outside of warranty now. Booked into main dealer, will present the service bulletin number and see what they say...fingers crossed!
> 
> 
> 
> Out of interest, do you have a photo of the issue you've got?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have tried to photo it! The shoulder bolster/pad area is the most noticeable. The plastic side trim piece clip is broken at the headrest area, though this isn't obvious from this photo and i didn't want to pries it apart risking further damage.
Click to expand...

Mine is exactly like this too. I have the extended warranty which was taken out last year but they changed the warranty to exclude seat frames from the cover.


----------



## NP46

Does anyone know what causes the side panels to fail, is it simply sitting in the seat or is it linked to pulling the tab to fold the seat forward for rear access?

Mine were repaired prior to me collecting the car, both seats were faulty, I was show the old panels and where the clips had sheared off.

Cheers

Nik


----------



## mashtt_91

Dealer investigated and confirmed the drivers seat requires work, per that described by other contributors on this thread. They investigated the passenger seat too and found no fault so recommended no work required, which i see as a ticking timebomb. With the car outside of warranty, I was presented with the full cost for the remedial works to the drivers seat...880 pounds! Dealer offered a significant discount and waived the diagnostic fee through goodwill. They've asked for 3 days to do the work which was surprising given others on this thread mentioned one day only. Hopefully the courtesy car isnt a minuscule engined Q2!


----------



## Ruudfood

mashtt_91 said:


> Dealer investigated and confirmed the drivers seat requires work, per that described by other contributors on this thread. They investigated the passenger seat too and found no fault so recommended no work required, which i see as a ticking timebomb. With the car outside of warranty, I was presented with the full cost for the remedial works to the drivers seat...880 pounds! Dealer offered a significant discount and waived the diagnostic fee through goodwill. They've asked for 3 days to do the work which was surprising given others on this thread mentioned one day only. Hopefully the courtesy car isnt a minuscule engined Q2!


How much is a "significant discount"?


----------



## gAgNiCk

NP46 said:


> Does anyone know what causes the side panels to fail, is it simply sitting in the seat or is it linked to pulling the tab to fold the seat forward for rear access?
> Nik


It's the flimsy material that was used, it wasn't robust enough and fails under normal use..


----------



## gAgNiCk

Ruudfood said:


> mashtt_91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dealer investigated and confirmed the drivers seat requires work, per that described by other contributors on this thread. They investigated the passenger seat too and found no fault so recommended no work required, which i see as a ticking timebomb. With the car outside of warranty, I was presented with the full cost for the remedial works to the drivers seat...880 pounds! Dealer offered a significant discount and waived the diagnostic fee through goodwill. They've asked for 3 days to do the work which was surprising given others on this thread mentioned one day only. Hopefully the courtesy car isnt a minuscule engined Q2!
> 
> 
> 
> How much is a "significant discount"?
Click to expand...

Audi should be fixing this as goodwill, especially if the car has FASH, the materials used were unfit for purpose...


----------



## mashtt_91

Totally agree that Audi should be footing 100% of the bill as the original material was clearly not fit for purpose. Car does have FASH. Offer was that I pick up 30% and the dealer picks up 70%. While not ideal, it is certainly more palatable than the full bill. Theres is always potential opportunity to claim later on by arguing with Audi UK. My previous car (mk2 leon fr tfsi) I managed to get a full retrospective refund from seat UK for work to fix a defective sensor which was not a recall item, when car was 3 years outside of warranty. At end of the day, I just want the problem fixed and have reached a price which I am "happy" to pay.


----------



## DavidInTheNorth

Hello, first time poster here.

Earlier this week I had my TTS at Aberdeen Audi to get the side seat trims replaced under warranty. They are coming away at the top and the rear plastic structure is also coming away, same as in the pic of the red seats above. The work was refused by Audi UK as trim isn't an included item. I insisted that this isn't failure due to wear and tear, and that others have had this repair done under warranty, but the person I was speaking to at the dealership said the decision was Audi's, not theirs. Aberdeen Audi have offered a discount of £200 as a goodwill gesture.

I've had my 2016 TTS since new, bought at this dealership, full service history, always under warranty. I extended my warranty this year with Audi Financial Services. The warranty has "All Component Cover".

I've looked through this thread and as far as I can see this is the first time this work has been refused under a manufacturer's warranty. I intend to complain to Audi UK, could any of the posters here offer information to support my appeal? I'm aware of the TSB from a couple of pages back but that appears to be Audi USA, would Audi UK not have their equivalent?


----------



## KevC

Seems odd. I had mine done only 2 weeks ago under warranty. You could try contacting audi customer services directly.
https://www.audi.co.uk/about-audi/contact-us.html


----------



## DavidInTheNorth

Thanks KevC - that's helpful and annoying in equal measure! Was your work done under the original warranty or under an extended warranty?


----------



## KevC

Mine was on the original warranty. I noticed the seats about a month ago and got it done as it was going in for its 3rd service and first MOT just before the warranty ran out!


----------



## Tisc 3

David did u get your seats fixed? Did u have to pay? 
I have a TTS roadster 16 plate. Had both seats fixed back in Dec 17 and now my drivers side plastic is starting to split again away from the head rest.


----------



## DPG

Tisc 3 said:


> David did u get your seats fixed? Did u have to pay?
> I have a TTS roadster 16 plate. Had both seats fixed back in Dec 17 and now my drivers side plastic is starting to split again away from the head rest.


First one I've heard where the fixed seats are coming away.

Did they fit the new brackets / airbags first time?


----------



## Tisc 3

My invoice from the work back in 2017 has very little detail. My understanding was that the roadster had a different fix to the coupe and the side panels only were changed?


----------



## AceVentura

I have a similar issue but not under warranty. Has anyone tried glueing it themselves?


----------



## Jampie

AceVentura said:


> I have a similar issue but not under warranty. Has anyone tried glueing it themselves?


Yes, if it's only at the top you can glue it with TEC7 kit or something like that. Just open it a little and do a lot of kit between it; fix it with tape for a few hours till the glue is dry. If it's a coupe be careful for the leather grip that moves the seat. If the problem is on that side.


----------



## AMT

I randomly messaged Audi UK and have been in chat with them about the seat issue, just to see what they came back with, for example is it covered under and warranty and was there any official changes to the parts due to any complaints or warranty claims? At first they said they weren't aware of the issue or recalls for it... which I found... hard to believe they didn't know about it or have claims for it, so pushed a little more. They came back and said they spoke to the warranty team and they confirmed it would not be covered (why I don't know) and they have sent the question (with example pics I sent lol) to the factory for any info on improvements if there was any and they will return to me, so I await to see what they say.

As posted in another thread I wonder if aftermarket ones are more reliable but also just as safe? (I'm not sure but is there an air back in the side of the seats under the problem plastic panel?)


----------



## AMT

Had asked Audi UK through FB Messaging just to see what there response would be and they were very helpful I must say. I've attached 2 screen shots of what they have said with the seat trims. I'm still dubious though as I've heard people after 2017 still having the issue and people having had them replaced and it happening again and again (not sure I've heard any 2018's with it yet...).

It actually makes me want to consider a high specced normal TT Quattro just so I don't have to deal with the seat issue. Sounds silly but when you could be looking at over a grand and it might happen again after replacing its just... its not like a suspension arm its the seats! You'd think they'd last no problem lol Anyway I've put the 2 screenshots on, dunno what else people have had for similar question.

(Apologies for the spelling, just rush typing)


----------



## Tisc 3

Thanks for posting the screenshots. Very helpful.


----------



## Barmybob

captainhero17 said:


> I was complaining that my seat backrest tends to slant and go back a bit after few days of driving it. (like the wheel you use to adjust your backrest is lose or something).
> 
> I find myself having to readjust the seat ever 7 days or so.


I know for certain this is an issue, it happened on mine and was repaired by my dealer replacing the whole back frame of the drivers seat. Like you I thought something was wrong for some time but it became fully evident during a three week 3000 mile road trip, the seat was moving every day. As it became worse it started to squeak and then on a couple of occasions slipped back by several CM's  Fortunately I was able to demonstrate the fault. If the last movement of the recliner knob was "BACK" it was possible to then push the top of the backrest and make it move  My dealer regarded this as so serious they didn't allow me to take the car away!

This week I purchased one hour access to ERWIN (About £8 for one hour) and could not find anything relating to this matter! 

What I did find though was evidence to support the seat side complaints on this thread. Earlier in the thread some members posted some links to TSB's. Unfortunately TSB's are issued by Audi of America and may not be applicable to UK / EU vehicles. The standard Audi use in the European market is TPI -Technical product information. Indeed the TPI for this matter has a lot more detail than the TSB, it also includes roadsters and includes some additional information to check head rest guides. They too seem to crack / break on the super sport seats!

*The specific TPI for this issue is TPI 2041386/12. *

Regrettably, due to the strict copyright message on the site regarding sharing of information, the fact my VIN is on it and comments on a German Forum that VW/Audi do chase this up, I am unwilling to share. If you register with ERWIN ensure you have your vin handy before you pay to access the database. You can then download specific PDF files, I downloaded several TPI's, The full build spec of my car, several TT Self Study Guides and almost all of the TT workshop repair and maintenance manual.


----------



## captainhero17

Barmybob, glad to hear someone else having this issue. I thought I was going crazy. Haha

My 2nd problem is the lumbar support that starts inflated and rock hard (even though I set it to minimal). And after 10min drive. It deflates back to what I originally set it to.

Tons of problems with the seats to be honest.

Problem is that Audi played dumb with this when I was in warranty. Now that I have no warranty. Im sure they will suddenly $ugge$t many $olution$. 

I can ask them 1 more time to check it. But I have doubts they will find anything.


----------



## Tisc 3

Just an update on my seats. I have fixed seats effectively as it's a roadster. The sides of the seats have gone again, after replacing in early 2018 (2016 plate). Spoke to Audi U.K. and they say it's an isolated case, and as not covered by A safety recall they won't fix free of charge.
My local dealer is helping out with the cost, so it's going to cost me 50% of the cost to sort both seats.


----------



## NP46

My supersport seats are self distructing again, both were repaired last October, car has done 3k miles since and they're dropping to bits. 
The passenger side is the worse than the drivers which is weird as it's hardly ever used. Car still under warranty so hopefully can be repaired again for free, what's the cost if not?

Think I'll consider sourcing some regular seats, can't be paying for a fix every six months.......


----------



## DPG

Around £1500


----------



## NP46

DPG said:


> Around £1500


Sod that, i'll swap them out for regular sline seats.

It must be nice to design a product that's a crock of shit, charge good money for it then tell customers to sod off when it breaks....


----------



## kevin#34

very strange, as far as I know (see related TSB) they solved the problem on production around 2016-end by installing revised parts, the same they replace under warranty :x


----------



## Toshiba

NP46 said:


> It must be nice to design a product that's a crock of shit, charge good money for it then tell customers to sod off when it breaks....


Thats premium VW quality for you. Germany engineering at its best, no expense spared. Or is that every corner cut?


----------



## merlin c

I epoxy glued mine being careful to avoid getting glue on the seat release strap.


----------



## NP46

merlin c said:


> I epoxy glued mine being careful to avoid getting glue on the seat release strap.
> 
> When did you fix them and any signs of them coming apart again?
> Great cheap fix if they hold together


----------



## aeroflott

I have a 2017 Black Edition with SS Seats and haven't seen this problem after almost 40,000 miles, so I assume my car has the newer designed more robust clips. But I feel for you guys going through this.

What I find astonishing is that this is clearly an identified fault, that was rectified with a new design to fix the problem at the factory, for cars built after 2016 (or whatever the date was).

There's also evidence here of Audi agreeing to fix seats on cars under the 3 year warranty.

But it seems if you present yourself with this issue after your warranty runs out, you're left high and dry. That can't be acceptable surely? So your seats held out for more than three years - so what? The problem is still the same problem that manifested itself at a later date - mileage, size of person sitting in the seat etc.


----------



## kevin#34

in this case a goodwill is usually (but not always) offered


----------



## merlin c

NP46 said:


> merlin c said:
> 
> 
> 
> I epoxy glued mine being careful to avoid getting glue on the seat release strap.
> 
> When did you fix them and any signs of them coming apart again?
> Great cheap fix if they hold together
Click to expand...

 Did them 3 months ago and still ok. That's not a long time so I cannot say how well it will perform.


----------



## Julian R

I have the same problem on the sports seats on my 2016 Audi TTS. The plastic trim section facing the door on both seats is detached as you show in the photos. I assumed it was a design issue caused by the leather puller that releases the front seats. Apparently after reading your posts that does not seem to be the case. Unfortunately I am just out of warranty so I assume this will cost me a fortune at Audi to get repaired. Probably quote me for a new seat!


----------



## ashtonn

Im in Canada and my 2017 TT has the same problem. Muy dealer tried putting it through warranty but they told me that Audi refused the claim. Currently contacting Audi Canada to see if theyre willing to acknowledge the obviously common problem!


----------



## cyman

Julian R said:


> I have the same problem on the sports seats on my 2016 Audi TTS. The plastic trim section facing the door on both seats is detached as you show in the photos. I assumed it was a design issue caused by the leather puller that releases the front seats. Apparently after reading your posts that does not seem to be the case. Unfortunately I am just out of warranty so I assume this will cost me a fortune at Audi to get repaired. Probably quote me for a new seat!


I've done a how to if you've got to do it yourself

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... a21348f8d1


----------



## DavidInTheNorth

I got both my seats fixed in January this year. Audi Warranty refused the claim but the dealer made a good contribution and it cost me less than £400. Now seven months and 1,800 miles later the outside panel at the driver's side is coming away again.

Still trying to decide whether or not to go back to the dealer or just get the epoxy out!

Why do they bother repairing this with materials that they must know by now will fail again?


----------



## Snake TT

I have just booked my car in for an issue with these seats. Its not the coming apart issue, rather the upper adjustable back support moves slightly and clicks when I shift about in the seat (or lean forward and then back) on the drivers side.

It kinda feels like someone heavy has thrown themselves into the seat at some point when it was in the showroom and either snapped something or there is a loose screw holding that section in place. It really bugs me.


----------



## captainhero17

Snake TT said:


> I have just booked my car in for an issue with these seats. Its not the coming apart issue, rather the upper adjustable back support moves slightly and clicks when I shift about in the seat (or lean forward and then back) on the drivers side.
> 
> It kinda feels like someone heavy has thrown themselves into the seat at some point when it was in the showroom and either snapped something or there is a loose screw holding that section in place. It really bugs me.


I HAVE THE SAME PROBLEM!!
So happy to see someone else experiencing this.
So basically my backrest tilts back slightly after some time. I have to manually bring it back up and turn the adjustment wheel again.

It keeps pulling me away from the steering wheel by slanting back!

I asked Audi to look check if out. They told me that they will have to open the seat (understandable). Booked an appointment next month. 
Snake pls report back with what your Audi diagnosed! Please


----------



## jnwright71

Hi All,

I've just bought a TTR 2.0 Quattro and love it. It's fully loaded and has the SS seats. However, when driving today I noticed that the driver's seat seems to rock slightly up and down on the front left hand side corner. When I searched on the forum about the issue, I came across the failing side strips issue and guess what ? Yep, one is separating and the other three all have significant cracks.

Clearly I'm not happy  .

However, maybe the forum can help...

- Has anyone else had the rocking issue and found a solution ?
- Has anyone had the side trims replaced where the repair has worked long term ? Additionally, has anyone got Audi to pay in full on an out of warranty car ? (UK/EU law provides a 6 year statute of limitations on faults, so if you can prove it relates to a manufacturing defect the manufacturer should be liable).

Cheers, James


----------



## jnwright71

Update - just had my seats repaired by an excellent Audi dealer.

I won't go into all of the details, but my advice is, especially if your car is out of warranty, befriend your local service manager and negotiate a deal whereby they help you in exchange for a commitment to them. I agreed to buy a 2 year service pack and the dealer was generous with the support they could offer - a WIN-WiN.


----------



## MarksBlackTT

So, how much was a 2 year service pack if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## jnwright71

Hi,

The service pack was £480, but as mine is due plugs at the next service and these are included, it is really good value. My trusted indie was only £30 cheaper for the same schedule, so an easy decision.

I won't say exactly what the dealer agreed to cover, but let's just say I'm very happy with the outcome.


----------



## Jayaonline

Other than the service plan, did you contribute towards the cost of the repair?


----------



## MarksBlackTT

jnwright71 said:


> Hi,
> 
> The service pack was £480, but as mine is due plugs at the next service and these are included, it is really good value. My trusted indie was only £30 cheaper for the same schedule, so an easy decision.
> 
> I won't say exactly what the dealer agreed to cover, but let's just say I'm very happy with the outcome.


Thanks. As long as you're happy with the deal that's all that matters.


----------



## andrianna

Hi,
Last week I have noticed that my driver's Super Sport seat's side trim plastic is slowly coming off.

How does one fix this?
Do I have to just buy the new side plastic trims? [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## K4RL

andrianna said:


> Hi,
> Last week I have noticed that my driver's Super Sport seat's side trim plastic is slowly coming off.
> 
> How does one fix this?
> Do I have to just buy the new side plastic trims? [smiley=bigcry.gif]


I picked up my TTS in March from a dealer up north & I noticed a coupe of days later that the drivers side plastic trim had started to come away. So my local dealer fixed this & the northern dealer picked up the bill. Parts £80 & labour £250 due to the seat having to come out as fully electric.
How old is your car as certain age car had replacement plastic trims fitted under warranty?

Karl


----------



## andrianna

K4RL said:


> andrianna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> Last week I have noticed that my driver's Super Sport seat's side trim plastic is slowly coming off.
> 
> How does one fix this?
> Do I have to just buy the new side plastic trims? [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> How old is your car as certain age car had replacement plastic trims fitted under warranty?
> 
> Karl
Click to expand...

Hi, its 2015. So no way its in any warranty.

So what you are saying is that replacing the side trim panels would fix this?
Its just those panels that I have to replace?


----------



## DPG

andrianna said:


> K4RL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andrianna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> Last week I have noticed that my driver's Super Sport seat's side trim plastic is slowly coming off.
> 
> How does one fix this?
> Do I have to just buy the new side plastic trims? [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> How old is your car as certain age car had replacement plastic trims fitted under warranty?
> 
> Karl
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi, its 2015. So no way its in any warranty.
> 
> So what you are saying is that replacing the side trim panels would fix this?
> Its just those panels that I have to replace?
Click to expand...

There are a couple of fixes, the first was to produce the trim in stronger ABS plastic and just replace the trim. That is the cheapest option and probably worth attempting first.

The second fix is to replace the trim and the bracket that they attach to, this also involves replacing the side airbags and costs circa £1600 at a dealer. I had mine done (expensive option) back in 2018 and it's been fine since.


----------



## andrianna

DPG said:


> There are a couple of fixes, the first was to produce the trim in stronger ABS plastic and just replace the trim. That is the cheapest option and probably worth attempting first.
> 
> The second fix is to replace the trim and the bracket that they attach to, this also involves replacing the side airbags and costs circa £1600 at a dealer. I had mine done (expensive option) back in 2018 and it's been fine since.


I heard that this issue has been plaguing the old model years more than new ones. That Audi fixed this eventually with better plastic and clips\hinges.

Does that mean if I order the new side trim plastic pannels. That I am going to get the "updated parts"?

Ofc I will try the cheaper option. No way I'm forking out £1600 for such a "silly" problem.


----------



## K4RL

andrianna said:


> K4RL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andrianna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> Last week I have noticed that my driver's Super Sport seat's side trim plastic is slowly coming off.
> 
> How does one fix this?
> Do I have to just buy the new side plastic trims? [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> How old is your car as certain age car had replacement plastic trims fitted under warranty?
> 
> Karl
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi, its 2015. So no way its in any warranty.
> 
> So what you are saying is that replacing the side trim panels would fix this?
> Its just those panels that I have to replace?
Click to expand...

You would need to speak to your dealer as I think it's a car age thing.
I had a 2016 TTS which had all the trims replaced along with the airbags back in 2017 all under warranty. Audi circa late 2016 redesigned the seat plastics with stronger clips & this possibly needed airbags to be replaced to accommodate these.
I think my18 TT's had these stronger plastic trims fitted from new.
My new TTS is 2019 so already had the newer airbag so only needed the trim to be replaced.
I would still give your local dealer a call to see if they could be replaced under warranty, you never know till you ask.

Karl


----------



## andrianna

K4RL said:


> You would need to speak to your dealer as I think it's a car age thing.
> I had a 2016 TTS which had all the trims replaced along with the airbags back in 2017 all under warranty. Audi circa late 2016 redesigned the seat plastics with stronger clips & this possibly needed airbags to be replaced to fit these.
> I think my18 TT's had these stronger plastic trims fitted from new.
> My new TTS is 2019 so already had the newer airbag so only needed the trim to be replaced.
> I would still give your local dealer a call to see if they could be replaced under warranty, you never know till you ask.
> 
> Karl


The warranty ended in 2019 and its 2021, thats 2 years too late. Plus I havent been servicing my car at Audi for years. No reason for them to cry for me... :?

I dont see them fixing anything for free when the car is 2 years out of warranty. :?

Can replacement of the side trim be done by anyone? Or I have to go to Audi?


----------



## DPG

andrianna said:


> K4RL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You would need to speak to your dealer as I think it's a car age thing.
> I had a 2016 TTS which had all the trims replaced along with the airbags back in 2017 all under warranty. Audi circa late 2016 redesigned the seat plastics with stronger clips & this possibly needed airbags to be replaced to fit these.
> I think my18 TT's had these stronger plastic trims fitted from new.
> My new TTS is 2019 so already had the newer airbag so only needed the trim to be replaced.
> I would still give your local dealer a call to see if they could be replaced under warranty, you never know till you ask.
> 
> Karl
> 
> 
> 
> The warranty ended in 2019 and its 2021, thats 2 years too late. Plus I havent been servicing my car at Audi for years. No reason for them to cry for me... :?
> 
> I dont see them fixing anything for free when the car is 2 years out of warranty. :?
> 
> Can replacement of the side trim be done by anyone? Or I have to go to Audi?
Click to expand...

A member on here did a comprehensive diy write up and as far as I know he hasn't experienced any issues.


----------



## chelspeed

DPG said:


> A member on here did a comprehensive diy write up and as far as I know he hasn't experienced any issues.


This one? https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1983307


----------



## andrianna

chelspeed said:


> DPG said:
> 
> 
> 
> A member on here did a comprehensive diy write up and as far as I know he hasn't experienced any issues.
> 
> 
> 
> This one? https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1983307
Click to expand...

Yes I was about to post the same thread! Thank you all!

I shall read the thread and see what to do.

I hope that I can fit the new revised plastic panels on to my old model with out the need of airbag modification etc&#8230;


----------



## Graculus

andrianna said:


> Yes I was about to post the same thread! Thank you all!
> 
> I shall read the thread and see what to do.
> 
> I hope that I can fit the new revised plastic panels on to my old model with out the need of airbag modification etc&#8230;


My car is 2014 (very early) and I replaced the side panels with the revised parts with no need to modify airbags or brackets.

The guide is excellent. Read it several times and take your time, it's not difficult. Once you've done one, the second one is easy!


----------



## andrianna

Thank you!

I shall check it out immediately.


----------



## cyman

i posted the how to last year its very straight forward and no need to take seats out at all. my trims are still in perfect condition and that includes the passenger side that constantly has my young daughter getting in and out of the back.

good luck with it


----------



## andrianna

I am reading your DIY.

Seems reasonable enough. Pictures help a ton. I will just have to buy the side panels from Audi. Thankfully I only need the drivers seat to fix.


----------



## Ted Martin

Looks like I'll be doing this fix. Bought a car from an VW main dealer abd the seat trim is broken. Told them that's it a condition of thr sale that they fix it and now they are trying to get out of it as they say that they couldn't get it booked in with audi for 3 weeks.
Have offered me £250 off to get it fixed myself


----------



## DPG

Ted Martin said:


> Looks like I'll be doing this fix. Bought a car from an VW main dealer abd the seat trim is broken. Told them that's it a condition of thr sale that they fix it and now they are trying to get out of it as they say that they couldn't get it booked in with audi for 3 weeks.
> Have offered me £250 off to get it fixed myself


Persist with it, if it goes to Audi it would get the full fix (bracket and airbag). £250 wouldn't be enough off for me.


----------



## Ted Martin

DPG said:


> Ted Martin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I'll be doing this fix. Bought a car from an VW main dealer abd the seat trim is broken. Told them that's it a condition of thr sale that they fix it and now they are trying to get out of it as they say that they couldn't get it booked in with audi for 3 weeks.
> Have offered me £250 off to get it fixed myself
> 
> 
> 
> Persist with it, if it goes to Audi it would get the full fix (bracket and airbag). £250 wouldn't be enough off for me.
Click to expand...

Ordinarily I'd agree. I'm ex trade myself and think the dealership have sold the car too cheap and have underestimated the cost of prep to qualify for an approved used vehicle.
I haven't bought any of there finance or insurance policies so they would be making very little money from the sale so it wouldn't surprise me if they flat out refused and put the car back up for sale in the hopes of making some money back.

The sales man is useless but I want the car as its the right spec and as mentioned, quite cheap with 2 years VAG warranty.

I've told them to get a proper quote from audi to fix and we'll take it from there


----------



## KarlSwiss

Mclaren722 said:


> Has anyone else had this happen to their sports seats? Looks like the top clip has snapped somehow.
> 
> Terrible considering I never jump up and down on the seat or force it around it anyway, shouldn't be snapping randomly.


I just noticed that my seat has started breaking its side trim just like this. Its coming off both the back of the seat plastic and this side trim

My question is if this is safe to drive?
Since the side airbags are here, wont this seat opening up this much eventually trigger the airbag to deploy or something?
Its 2015 TT with Super Sport seats


----------



## kevin#34

the original Audi TSB did not state any safety-related matter


----------



## KarlSwiss

kevin#34 said:


> the original Audi TSB did not state any safety-related matter


Booked with Audi in 2 weeks. Might as well repair it now. Its not going to magically be better on its own.


----------



## KarlSwiss

kevin#34 said:


> the original Audi TSB did not state any safety-related matter


Will they have to replace side aribags or anything else? I heard some MY had to have their side airbags removed for certain seat repairs. And that they are not reusable?


----------



## kevin#34

look at this





Gofile - Free file sharing and storage platform


Gofile is a free file sharing and storage platform. You can store and share your content of any type without any limit.




gofile.io


----------



## KarlSwiss

kevin#34 said:


> look at this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gofile - Free file sharing and storage platform
> 
> 
> Gofile is a free file sharing and storage platform. You can store and share your content of any type without any limit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gofile.io


Thanks Kevin, I see that as an owner of 2015 model I am royally boned. -.-


----------



## kevin#34

I think so


----------

